# (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler



## Carp-MV (28. Juni 2012)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,
da ich ja ein kleiner Sparfuchs bin und das nicht unbedingt weil mir das Geld fehlt, kaufe ich immer wieder gerne auch mal Ausrüstung im niedrigen Preisniveau. Also sogenannte billig Produkte aller Art.

Ich habe noch kein wirkliches Thema gefunden wo sich alles um diesen Bereich dreht und würde diesen gerne damit eröffnen. Es gibt sicherlich viele Angler die auch den ein oder anderen Taler dreimal umdrehen müssen weil sie finanziell dazu gezwungen sind und auch diese Menschen haben ein Recht darauf ihr Hobby auszuführen. Gerade in Zeiten starker Arbeitslosigkeit und dem Hartz4 Boom ein wichtiges Thema.

Es gibt unglaublich viele Angebote zum kleinsten Preis. Von der Rute bis zur Rolle und diversen Kleinkram. Alles gibt es auch zu super billigen Preisen. Wer soll da noch durchblicken? Hier wäre es doch interessant zu wissen was für das kleine Geld wirklich nützlich ist oder pure Verschwendung. *Es wäre gut wenn man zum beispiel bei Rollen und Rute bis maximal 50€ das Stück bleibt. *Alles darüber zähle ich schon zur Mittelklasse. Desweiteren Hausmarken aber auch sehr günstige Markenartikel gerade bei kleinen Artikeln wie Posen, Schnürre und so weiter wären äußerst interessant.

Das billig gleich Schrott ist wurde oft genug als Irrtum bewiesen und ich würde diesen Thread gerne als Sammelthema sehen wo jeder etwas Vorstellen und beschreiben kann was er schon selber ausprobieren und testen konnte. Wir wissen ja alle das jeder schon mal etwas von der ganz billigen Sorte gekauft und ausprobiert hat.

Ich möchte hier Objektive Erfahrungen und kein pures negativ Gerede weil man einfach was gegen billige Produkte hat.

Schön wäre eine Beschreibung angefangen von Preis, Qualität, Haltbarkeit und Handhabung wenn möglich. Ich fange mal an mit ein paar Sachen die ich so gekauft habe.

Silverman G-Fiber Ruten:
Diese Ruten gehen ab 7,99€ los wenn man sie gleich in doppelter Stückzahl kauft. Hier habe ich 3 Stück seit über 1 Jahr in meinen Besitz die für die Posen und Grundangelei herhalten müssen. Einmal die *.....
1xSilverman G-Fiber Big Catch* 300cm "40-80gr" ab 11,99€
*2xSilverman G-Fiber Allround* 240cm "40-60gr" ab 8,99€

Alle drei Ruten zeigen eine gute Qualität am Preis gemessen absolut vorbildlich. Kleine optische Mängel sind völlig nebensächlich und beeinträchtigen keineswegs deren Funktion. Sie sind fast unzerstörbar und haben alle drei schon den ein oder anderen heftigen Drill ohne Probleme überstanden.
Ich schäme mich keineswegs mit solchen Ruten zu Angeln denn ich weiß das sie wirklich tauglich sind und diese sind bei knappen Budget oder Anfängern wirklich zu empfehlen.

Okuma Proforce Rollen:
Eine sehr gute Rolle und verdammt günstig. Es gibt ein Messinggetriebe und eine Aluminium Spule und dazu einen Freilauf und mehr für Preise ab 22,99€. Sie gibt es in verschiedenen Ausführungen....
*2x Okuma Proforce Modell 155* 0,35mm/260m für 29,99€

Die erste besitze ich seit gut einen dreiviertel Jahr und sie wird Regelmäßig genutzt. Eine wirkliche gute Verarbeitung und eine wirklich feine Bremse sowie ein gut laufender Freilauf zeichnen diese Rolle aus. Ich bin der Meinung das man in diesen Fall wirklich mehr Rolle für sein Geld bekommt als sie eigentlich kostet. Bin wirklich begeistert und man kann sie eindeutig ohne Gewissensbisse weiter empfehlen.

Erhältlich bei www.angelsport.de

_____________________________________________________

Angel Domäne TeleStar Pro Serie:
Diese Ruten beginnen bei 8,99€ und gibt es auch in verschiedenen Ausführungen. Diese Serie hat mich sehr enttäuscht und würde ich nicht weiter empfehlen. Warum? Schreib ich gleich noch was dazu. 2 Stück dieser Ruten besitze ich seit ca 6 Monaten....
*1xTeleStar* *Pro90* 300cm "40-90gr" für 11,99€
*1xTeleStar Pro90* 360cm "40-90gr" für 13,99€

Material fässt sich an wie pures Plastik und wirkt äußerst billig Verarbeitet. Leider hat mich dieser Eindruck nicht getäuscht. Meine 300cm Rute ist bei einen kleinen Plötz an der Spitze gebrochen und ich denke da ist kein Zufall gewesen. Hier kann man sagen weggeschmissenes Geld. Die Rutenspitze hat sich auch ein paar Tage vorher schön gelöst. Absolut nicht zu empfehlen auch nicht für den Anfänger.

Angel Domäne Helius Runner 4500:
Ich habe 2 dieser Rollen auch seit einen halben Jahr ungefähr und der Preis liegt bei 19,99€. Dafür gibt es eine Schnurrfassung von 0,33mm/200m mit einer Übersetzung von 5,20:1 und Freilauf....
*2x Helius Runner 4500* für 19,99€

Diese Rollen arbeiten ganz Solide aber wirken auch wieder recht billig Verarbeitet. Sie funktionieren zwar ganz gut aber wirklichen Komfort kann man hier nicht erwarten. Daher nur bedingt empfehlenswert.

Erhältlich bei www.angel-domaene.de


_Weitere Erfahrungen werden von mir folgen da ich noch diverse billige Artikel ausprobiert habe. Ich hoffe das ich den ein oder anderen dem das Geld nicht so locker in den Taschen steckt damit helfen kann. Schämt euch nicht dafür und nicht jeder kann und will sich das teuerste Zeug leisten können oder wollen.

Ich würde mich freuen wenn der ein oder andere auch an diesen Thread teilnimmt und seine Erfahrung ob positiv oder negativ beschreibt. #6

Gruß euer Carp-MV
_


----------



## Backfire (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*

http://www.amazon.de/dp/B0042747I8/ref=asc_df_B0042747I88233166?smid=A7EH4X870CCF&tag=ladenzeilede-21&ascsubtag=s|58d|19521c|18563t|1340893394045i|40209381&linkCode=asn&creative=22506&childASIN=B0042747I8

Spro Prion Power Carp. Ich habe das 3,6m (12ft) Modell bei ebay im 3er-Pack für 54€ (18€ das Stück) gekauft und ein Jahr lang damit gefischt.
Nachtangeln am Fluss, Regen, mal drüber gestolpert. Die Ruten sind robust und für den günstigen Preis absolut OK.
Wenn man mit 85gr. wirft, merkt man daß sie etwas weich im Mittelteil sind, aber das kann man verschmerzen.
Fazit: günstig & gut.#6


----------



## hechtnobbi (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*

HALLO
Super bericht,es muss nicht alles teuer sein.#6
Ich persönlich kaufe oft bei uns in Ost-Westfalen in den
Reifeisenmärkten,die haben Sänger produkte zum kleinen
preis zb.powerbait für 3,99-
Also warum nicht etwas sparen.!!!!!
gruss.
hechtnobbi:vik:


----------



## flasha (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*



hechtnobbi schrieb:


> HALLO
> Super bericht,es muss nicht alles teuer sein.#6
> Ich persönlich kaufe oft bei uns in Ost-Westfalen in den
> Reifeisenmärkten,die haben Sänger produkte zum kleinen
> ...



Wenn du sowas suchst dann schau mal lieber bei Askari oder Angel Domäne. Dort hauen die die Gläser teilweise für 2,50€ raus. 

Hab mir letztes Jahr bei "DeKoning" eine "Balzer Aramis FB" Rolle gekauft für ca. 25€. Optisch wirklich ein schönes Röllchen aber auch die restlichen Komponenten wie Aufbau, Schnurverlegung, fein justierbare Bremse usw. gefallen mir ganz gut. Leider findet man diese kaum noch im Netz (Auslaufmodell?).


----------



## friwilli (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*

Ich fische seit Jahren Ruten von Sänger (Pro Tec, Ultra Tec) mit denen ich sehr zufrieden bin Rollen fische ich von "Fisch und Fang" "Rute und Rolle" und "Kutter und Küste". Dort gab´s mal die "Sargus" mal ABU-Rollen. Wichtig: Jedes Jahr kündigen und mit einem Angelkumpel wechseln. Gibt dort immer interessante Werbeprämien.  Aber auch von shimano gibt es Rollen im Niedrigpreissegment (Catana, Alivio u.ä.). Bei Lidl uns Aldi verzichte ich bis auf einige Teile wie Taschen, Futterale.


----------



## ayron (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*

http://www.angel-domaene.de/Ryobi-Oasys-2000--88.html?refID=base


Super Rolle zum Spinnangeln! Gute Schnurverlegung, kneine Perücken und eine 1a bremse( feine Einstellung, Ruckfrei)

Habe ich jetzt seit ca 1 Jahr in gebrauch ( Zander, Barsche , Rapfen)

Auf die nächste Kombo kommt sie wieder drauf und falls sie aus dem Sortiment geht, kommen 2 in meinen Keller!

35€ und mit ner Arc fast Gleichwertig#6


----------



## Carp-MV (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*

_Ich freue mich das dieser Thread doch auf ein bisschen interesse stößt und deshalb von mir auch ein paar weitere sehr günstige Produkte....
_
Knicktlichter:
Diese habe ich vor einen halben Jahr noch im Karton gekauft. Es waren 100Stück für 6,99€ und das ist ein guter Preis finde ich. Mittlerweile gibt es diese nur noch als Paar für 0.14€ zu erwerben und nicht mehr im 100er Paket. 

*Angel Domäne Pulverknicklichter* das Paar für 0,14€
http://www.angel-domaene.de/Angel-Domaene-Knicklichter-1-Paket-mit-2-Stueck-Inhalt--6540.html

Diese verfügen tatsächlich wie beschrieben über eine extreme Leuchtkraft. Das beste was ich bisher an Knicklichter in Benutzung hatte und das zu einen super Preis. Wirklich und das ist jetzt kein Scherz, nach 4 Tagen leuchten sie immer noch so stark das man sie ohne Probleme beim Nachtangeln am Ufer verwenden könnte. Jetzt liegt eine die 7 Tage alt ist neben mir und leuchtet immer noch schwach vor sich hin. Fazit ist wirklich absolut empfehlenswert und ich habe nach 60Stück die schon verbraucht sind auch keine einzigen Ausfall. Gleichbleibene gute Qualität scheint man hier zu bekommen. Perfekt!

Angelschnur:
Auch diese habe ich vor einen halben Jahr gekauft für einen guten Preis. Meine 0,30mm hat eine Tragkraft von 8kg. Es handelt sich um eine Monofile Schnur.

*Angel Domäne Magic-X Mono Boilie Spezial 030* 0,30mm/350m für 6,99€
http://www.angel-domaene.de/Angel-Domaene-Magic-X-Mono-Boilie-Spezial-032--2240.html

Gute Schnur mit einer geringeren Dehnung aber verflucht Stark. Mehrere Karpfen konnte ich damit landen. Sogar einen der etwas schwerer war als 8kg also Test bestanden. Auch ein schöner 104cm Hecht hatte keine Chance gegen diese Schnur. Sie ist tiefschwarz und sieht nach vielen Einsätzen immer noch aus wie neu und wird keinesfalls Spröde bis jetzt. Daher kann ich auch hier sagen das sie wirklich empfehlenswert ist wenn man lieber mit Monofilen Schnüren angelt. Ein schönes Produkt zum guten Preis!

Erhältlich bei www.angel-domeane.de

__________________________________________________________________________________

Rute:
Diese besitze ich auch schon locker ein dreiviertel Jahr und ist wirklich eine sehr gute Steckrute zum kleinsten Preis. Für jeden Anfänger oder auch gestandenen Angler eine klasse Karpfenrute die ihr kleines Geld mehr als Wert ist.

*DAM Onliner Carp* 330cm/2,50 lbs für 17,99€
http://www.angelsport.de/pages/prod...uer-den-kapitalen-fang/dam-onliner-carp-ruten

Sie wirkt zwar nicht Edel und ist eher der Golf unter den Ruten aber sie ist sauber verarbeitet und leistet sich keine optischen Mängel. Die liegt gut in der Hand und scheint auch nahezu unzerstörbar. Jeden Drill hat sie problemlos überstanden vom Karpfen bis zum 1m Hecht. Ich bin mittlerweile davon überzeugt das sie auch jeden Kapitalen Karpfen übersteht. Sie hat hohe Kraftreserven und ist für mich mittlerweile ein kleiner Geheimtipp für den sehr schmalen Geldbeutel. 
Sie sollte für Leute mit kleinsten Budget zur absoluten Pflichtempfehlung gehören und dazu die Okuma Proforce und man hat für ganze knapp über 40€ eine sehr starke Ausrüstung mit der man gut gerüstet ist und die auch langlebig ist.
Fazit: Mein liebling unter den super günstigen Ruten und kann locker mit fast alles bis zum 
50€ Bereich mithalten im Karpfen Ruten Bereich.

Erhältlich bei www.angelsport.de

_Ich hoffe mein Beitrag hat auch diesmal einigen gefallen und weiter geholfen und ich freue mich natürlich auch weiterhin über eine starke Teilnahme anderer User in diesen Thread. _#6

_Gruß euer Carp-MV_


----------



## John Carp(enter) (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*



friwilli schrieb:


> Bei Lidl uns Aldi verzichte ich bis auf einige Teile wie Taschen, Futterale.



Aus meiner Sicht auch vorbehaltlos zu empfehlen im Bezug auf Taschen und Futterale. Hab mir dort auch eine Tasche inklusive Boxen drin für meine Spinsachen gekauft und muss sagen, es ist mehr als ausreichend. Bequem zu tragen. Viel Platz drin und preislich dafür unschlagbar. Also immer mal beim Einkaufen einen Aldi oder Lidl Prospekt mitnehmen und schauen obs wieder was neues gibt  Die Angeln etc. würde ich aber auch nicht wirklich empfehlen.


----------



## GrafvonMontedisco (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*

Ich möchte auch eine Lanze für die Ryobi Oasys und Ecusima (~25€ und ~35€) brechen.
Super Rollen für den Preis. Schöne Bremse, gute Schnurverlegung, robust sind sie auch noch. 

Die Ecusima ist nicht wirklich schlechter als ne Red Arc, auch vom technischen Standpunkt. (Schnurlaufröllchen schräg zum Bügel, Titankantenspule, 2 Ersatzkunststoffspulen dabei, etc...)


----------



## wobbler68 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*

Hallo

Ich habe mir folgende Rute vor knapp 2 Jahren gekauft.

Exori  Eraser PRO  4,20m  15 - 30 gr.  Telerute 

Für 17 € !!!!|bigeyes


 Ich konnte alle Fische damit beherrschen.Als Schnur habe ich 6er geflochtene . 
Als Schönheitsfehler sind  Lackblasen aufgetreten.


Ich nehme sie zum Posen angeln (2 -8 gr) im Teich .Mit Wurm ,Made , Mais,Kartoffel und kleinen Köfi`s hab ich Aale(75cm),Karpfen (63cm) und Hecht (70cm )gefangen.

Mfg

Alex


----------



## vermesser (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*

Das ist doch mal ein echt guter Thread, mit dem sich was anfangen lässt, wenn man sich fürs Angeln nicht verschulden will. Deshalb auch mal meine Empfehlungen.

1. Shimano Vengeance Shad. Kostet teilweise um die 35 Euro. Es handelt sich um eine wirklich sehr gute Gummirute. Ich habe die 50 Gramm Version in 2,70 für den See. Aber es gibt auch schwerere und leichtere Versionen. Uneingeschränkt empfehlenswert #6 !

2. Okuma Longbow. Super Freilaufrolle, solide, feiner Freilauf, gute Bremse. Die ganze Rolle ist auf einem sehr hohen Niveau und mehr als ihren Preis wert.

3. Jenzi Avalon Inshore Jerk. Wer eine preiswerte, gute Jerkrute für die Stationnärrolle sucht, findet hier sehr angenehme und gut verarbeitete Ruten.

4. Penn Slammer. Teilweise auch für unter 50 Euro zu bekommen, dafür ist die Rolle quasi geschenkt. Unkaputtbar, super Rolle. Salzwasserfest. Meine erste Wahl zum Jerken. Ich habe die an der oben genannten Jenzi Avalon Inshore Jerk.

5. Penn Spinfisher SSG. Wurde und wird teilweise für 30-50 Euro "verschenkt". Wer eine Rolle fürs Leben sucht, wird hier fündig. Super zum Meeresangeln oder fürs schwere Hecht- und Grundangeln. Ich nutze zwei SSG 440 fürs Herings- und Hornfischangeln und eine SSG 420 fürs Barschangeln. Super solide, gut verabeitete Rollen. Etwas altbacken, für viele subjektiv hässlich, aber geil.

5. Penn Sargus. Auch diese Rolle gibts mittlerweile für unter 50 Euro. Wer eine moderne, salzwasserfeste, sehr solide Rolle fürs Gummiangeln, Meerforellenangeln oder für alles mögliche sucht, hat sie mit der gefunden. Ich habe sie an der oben genannten Shimano Vengeance Shad. Super Kombi.

6. DAM Super Natural Tele Carp. Eine sehr solide Rute für jeden, der eine gut zu transportierende Karpfen- und Grundrute sucht, die fast keine Wünsche offenlässt. Ich habe die Okuma Longbows dran. Technisch wie optisch eine sehr gute Kombi.

7. Rhino DF Specialist Tele. Schwere Grundruten auf einem sehr guten Verarbeitungs- und Materialniveau. Die Ruten habe ich mit Slammer Live Liner kombiniert und die halten jedem Aal und auch zufällig beißenden mittleren Welsen stand. Eignen sich auch zum Angeln von Molen und Seebrücken.

8. Shimano Vengeance Seabass. Eine Allroundspinnrute, die man immer dabei haben und für fast alles verwenden kann, da sie sowohl leichte Köder gut wirft, als auch das Rückrad für kleinere Jerks hat. Sie ist auch hart genug zum Gummiangeln auf kürzere Distanz. Für mich die Rute, die der "eierlegenden Wollmilchsau" bisher am nächsten kommt. Dabei preiswert und gut verarbeitet. Passt gut zur 3000er Sargus.

9. Penn Slammer Live Liner. Ja, die Rolle liegt leicht über den 50 Euro. Aber, wenn man sie für 60 oder 65 kriegt, hat man ein echtes Schnäppchen, das sich auf einem Material-, Verabeitungs- und Qualitätsniveau bewegt, das vermutlich beim Otto-Normalangler fürs Leben reicht. Die Rollen verwende ich an der oben genannten Rhino für alles...Aal, Mole, Seebrücke. Keinerlei Probleme, immer noch Reserven!! Mehr Rolle für den Preis ist schwerlich möglich!

10. Westline Sovereign CTW Barsch/Forelle Spin. Schöne, solide, gut verabeitete Barschrute. Ich habe sie erst seit Anfang der Woche, bin aber sehr zufrieden. Hab sie kombiniert mit der kleinen Penn Spinfisher SSG 420 und halte das für die fast ideale Barschkombi mit Reserven für kleinere Zander und Hechte, die als Beifang beißen.

11. Balzer Magna Magic Gold Spin 70. Ich habe den Vorgänger, die Magna Magic Silver Spin als schwere Hechtrute für Wobbler und große Blinker und als Heringsrute, kombiniert mit der Penn Spinfisher SSG 440. Solide, gut verabeitet, kräftig, zäh, unkaputtbar dank Glasfaser-Kreuzwicklung. Knapp hart genug auch für Gummi.

12. Cormoran Matchmaster XTR. Schöne, preiswerte Tele Matchrute. Das Wurfgewicht ist viel zu hoch angegeben, die Hälfte wäre realistischer. Aber in Kombination mit einer kleinen Rolle eine wunderschöne, schnelle Rute fürs mittlere matchen.

13. Balzer Tessa. Meine Rolle für die obige Matchrute, ergänzt sich perfekt. Preiswert, leicht, gute Bremse.

14. DAM Super Natural Spin 25. Eine nette, solide, aber etwas weich geratene Spinnrute, die ich gern für Drop Shotten, Texas Riggen oder fürs einfache Barsch zuppeln mit Wurm nutze. Perfekte Rute dafür...

So, ich denke mal, das reicht erstmal. Alle empfohlenen Geräte habe ich selber und bin zufrieden. Außer der Slammer Live Liner nix über 50 Euro. Viel Spaß damit.

Da ich mich generell auch in diesem Preisniveau bewege, kann ich sagen, daß man hier mit gucken und testen ein sehr ordentliches Niveau an Qualität und praktischer Brauchbarkeit bekommt.

Ich hoffe, das dieser Thread regelmäßig neue Erkenntnisse im unteren Preisniveau bringt...man brauch ja noch das eine oder andere.


----------



## vermesser (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*

Da die Frage auch nach Kleinteilen fragte.

1. Daiwa Samurai Schnur. Eine sehr gute und dabei preiswerte Mono, die lange hält und sich wenig dehnt.

2. Spro Power Catcher Kunstköder, besonders Wobbler. Laufen gut, solide lackiert, fängig (jedenfalls die meisten). Nur die Drillinge rosten, wie bei fast allen Billigködern.

3. Fladen Kunstköder. Fladen baut anscheinend alle gängigen Kunstköder, besonders Jerks und Wobbler, nach. Das schöne ist, daß sie das gekonnt tun, die Köder also sogar fangen.

4. DAM Spinner. Laufen gut, fangen gut, sind preiswerter als Mepps.

Nach der ultimativen, preiswerten Geflochtenen such ich noch |kopfkrat !


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*



GrafvonMontedisco schrieb:


> Ich möchte auch eine Lanze für die Ryobi Oasys und Ecusima (~25€ und ~35€) brechen.
> Super Rollen für den Preis. Schöne Bremse, gute Schnurverlegung, robust sind sie auch noch.



Ich füg mal noch die Spro Passion dazu und sage dann:

Weniger Geld für eine hochwertige Rolle zum Spinnen etc. ist nicht gut. 
Daiwa und Shimano können in der Preisklasse schon mal gar nicht "mitstinken", eher im Gegenteil.
Man kann aber auch wunderbar mit den 4000er Matchen, die 4000er M Spule ist nachkaufbar und passt, überhaupt Pose oder Sbiro usw. Angeln, überall wo man eine kleine kraftige Rolle braucht, eine Freilaufrolle verzichtbar ist und nur das notwendige Geld ausgeben will/kann. 
Technisch im Gebrauch stehen die auch all den teuren nicht nach, Bügelumklappsicherung vom feinstem inklusive.

Nachteil ist halt gegenüber den teureren Metallschwestern (Applause,Blackarc), dass die Belastbarkeit nicht so hoch ist. Andererseits ist die Fallfestigkeit besser, für Anfänger die gerne mal mit Rollen schmeissen, eine passendere Sache als die Rolle aus viel Alu oder Magnesium.
Wenn man später aufrüstet, kann man aber auch die Spulen u. Schnüre einfach übernehmen, das ist super! #6


----------



## GrafvonMontedisco (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Spro Passion



Info: Spro Passion ist baugleich mit Ryobi Ecusima.



@Nordlichangler:

Kann dir nur zustimmen.


----------



## Carp-MV (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*

Noch mal vielen Dank und ich freue mich das dieser Thread gefallen findet. Nebenbei wollt ich noch anmerken das die Produkte die ihr Vorstellt auf jedenfall noch käufllich zu erwerben sein sollten. Bringt ja nichts wenn sie gut sind und empfohlen werden und man sie nicht mehr bekommt. Aber bisher klappt ja alles super hier! 

Ich habe mir gerade ganz spontan noch eine Balzer Lagoona Spin 80 "2.40m/25-40gr" Rute zugelegt für 9,99€ Neu aus dem örtlichen Angelladen. Auf den ersten Blick gar nicht so schlecht aber eine genauere Beschreibung und eventuelle Empfehlung wäre hier wohl sinnlos weil ich dieses Modell so im Weltnetz nicht mehr finden kann.


----------



## u-see fischer (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*



vermesser schrieb:


> 2. Spro Power Catcher Kunstköder, besonders Wobbler. Laufen gut, solide lackiert, fängig (jedenfalls die meisten). Nur die Drillinge rosten, wie bei fast allen Billigködern.
> 
> 3. Fladen Kunstköder. Fladen baut anscheinend alle gängigen Kunstköder, besonders Jerks und Wobbler, nach. Das schöne ist, daß sie das gekonnt tun, die Köder also sogar fangen.
> |kopfkrat !



Bei den Fladen Wobbler habe ich mal ins Klo gegriffen. Bin da inzwischen vorsichtiger. Es handelte sich um dreiteilige Wobbler die schwimmend waren. Aufgrund der Dreiteilung kippt der Wobbler an der Oberfläche auf die Seite und läuft dann nichtmehr. Ließ sich allerdings mit Gewichte wieder beheben, sieht aber nicht schön aus.

Die Spro Wobbler (Power Catcher) kann ich allerdings ebenfalls sehr empfehlen.


----------



## paule79 (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*



> Die Spro Wobbler (Power Catcher) kann ich allerdings ebenfalls sehr empfehlen.



Ich finde Sie auch gut,allerdings stimmen die Lauftiefenangaben nicht wirklich.

Wobbler und Spinner von Suxxes (Eigenmarke Fischermans Partner)kann ich empfehlen.
Wobbler ähneln sehr den Megabass Dingern.

Karpfenrute Yaris Trend Majesti Carp 12 Ft 2,75 lbs 2 Stück für unter 50€ kann ich sehr empfehlen.
Ich angel damit auf Hecht und Zander als Köfi Rute.
Dazu zwei Okuma Cassien Baitfeeder Sückpreis bei Gerlinger ca.40€,sehr feiner Freilauf.

So,daß war esersteinmal von mir.
Ci@o


----------



## Carp-MV (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*

ZEBCO Cool ITS Rolle:

Die Preise dieser Rolle gehen ab 10,99€ los und es gibt sie in zwei verschiedene Ausführungen.
Erhältlich entweder in der 130 RD oder 140 RD Version. Also 0.20mm/195m oder 0.30mm/195. Ich habe selber zwei von der 140 RD Version in Gebrauch. Diese sind zum Beispiel Ausgestattet mit 1 Kugellager, einer Ersatzspule und einen Mehrscheiben Heckbremssystem.

*2x ZEBCO Cool ITS 140 RD* "0.30mm/195m" für 11,99€
http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...oundrollen-2/zebco-cool-its-rollen/detail.jsf

Kein Wunder der Technik aber die Rolle ist durchaus ihre 12 Taler Wert. Bestens geeignet zum Beispiel als super günstige Ersatzrolle, leichtes Grundangeln oder für die Posenangelei auf Weißfisch/Köderfisch. Qualität ist bemessen am Preis  eigentlich akzeptabel. Die Bremse macht ihre Arbeit wenn auch nicht so super Fein wie eine höherwertige Rolle.
Natürlich nicht wirklich für das Angeln auf kapitale Fische gedacht aber das versteht sich von selber denke ich mal. Bei einen Drill mit Satzkarpfen ging sie auch nicht gleich in die Knie also brauch man nicht gleich vor Angst die Rute fallen lassen falls dies mal mit der ZECBO Cool ITS passiert.  

*Fazit:* Empfehlenswert für kleinere Fischarten oder als Ersatzrolle. Bei sehr gehobenen Ansprüchen an sein Material sollte man dann doch lieber ne andere Rolle kaufen. Mir reicht die Rolle was ihr Aufgabengebiet betrifft.

Erhältlich zum Beispiel bei www.angelsport.de


----------



## Carp-MV (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*

Cormoran Bull Fighter 3SF





Preise ab 16,99€ und dazu gibt es zum Beispiel 3 Kugellager und eine Alu Kurbel. Zu bekommen in 7 verschiedenen Ausführungen. Von 0.20mm/130m bis 0.40/170m ist alles dabei. Ich habe das Modell 3000 0.30mm/195m in Besitz.

*1x Cormoran Bull Fighter 3SF 3000* für 19,99€
http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...2/cormoran-bull-fighter-3sf-rollen/detail.jsf

Ich habe sie über ein Jahr und langsam zeigt sie Verschleißerscheinungen. Bremse wird langsam unsauber und hakelig und sie etwas schleift im Getriebe. Es gibt besseres wie die nächste Rolle unter mir die sogar noch weniger kostet. Sieht zwar schick aus aber Qualitativ nicht der Knaller. 
*Fazit:* bedingt empfehlenswert

________________________________________________________________________

DAM Quick HPN 100 RD

Preise ab 12,99€ und man kann diese Rolle in seinen Besitz nehmen. 4 verschiedene Ausführungen werden hier geboten und man bekommt zum Beispiel 1 Kugellager, Multidisc-Bremse und eine Graphitspule. Ich habe das Modell 130 RD - 0.30mm/100m.

*1x DAM Quick HPN 130 RD* für 13,99€
http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...llen-2/dam-quick-hpn-100-rd-rollen/detail.jsf

Ich nenne sie immer Kriegskeule. Warum? Tja die wurde schon so oft durch den Matsch gezogen (kein Witz) und muss bei jeden noch so starken Dreckswetter hinhalten. Egal ob auf Pose, Grundangeln sie macht alles mit und zeigt keinerlei Schwäche. Die Bremse arbeitet sehr sauber und recht Fein. Sie sieht zwar aus wie ein Plastikklumpen ist aber schön kräftig und Solide gebaut. Die kann wirklich eine Menge ab ohne sich zu verabschieden. Nichts klappert auch nicht nach über 1 Jahr im Dauerbetrieb. Für den Sparfuchs wirklich eine Empfehlung. Hier ist auch jeder kräftigere Fang im härteren Drill sicher im Netz ohne das sie in zwei Teile zerfällt. 
*Fazit:* Billig aber verdammt gut! Sieht verdammt schlicht aus aber dafür Dankt sie das mit guter robuster Qualität.

Erhältlich zum Beispiel bei www.angelsport.de


----------



## bobbl (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*

Einen "Schnäppchentipp" hätte ich auch noch! 
Und zwar die Dreamline Super Touch von Geringer. 1000 Meter kosten 15 Euro. Ich nutze keine andere Mono mehr


----------



## Dakarangus (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*

- Hier mal mein Lieblings-Watkescher, ein sehr großes Modell von Exori:

http://www.farioundco.de/zubeh-r/ke...m-extra-gross-70x60-cm/a-100266/?ReferrerID=9

leichte grate am Aluminium die aber mit einer feinen Feile schnell verschwunden waren, ansonsten hat mir dieser Kescher schon einige große fische beschert die ich unter schwierigen Umständen landen konnte. Zb. wenn beim Barschangeln doch mal ein besserer Hecht zuschnappt.
Und das für 14,99€.


- Balzer Diaboli Spinner, sehr günstig und laufen super, die Haken sind allerdings nicht soo toll, dann muss man noch schauen das man VMC drillinge günstig bekommt damit es sich auch lohnt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*



bobbl schrieb:


> Einen "Schnäppchentipp" hätte ich auch noch!
> Und zwar die Dreamline Super Touch von Geringer. 1000 Meter kosten 15 Euro. Ich nutze keine andere Mono mehr


Aber hauptsächlich zum Stippen, Friedfischangeln?


----------



## Carp-MV (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*

Angel Domäne Giga 19 LED Kopflampe







Diese LED Kopflampe ist mit 19 LEDs ausgestattet und wird mit 3x AAA Batterien betrieben. Von diesen habe ich 2 Stück in meinen Besitz.

Sie hat 3 verschiedene Helligkeitsstufen:
1 Stufe - 1 LEDs 
2 Stufe - 8 LEDs
3 Stufe - 19 LEDs 
4 Stufe - alle LEDs als Blinklichtfunktion 


*2x Angel Domäne Giga 19 LED Kopflampe* für 12,99€ pro Stück
http://www.angel-domaene.de/Angel-Domaene-Giga-19-LED-Kopflampe--9133.html

Sie wirkt auf den ersten Blick nicht wirklich super hochwertig aber der Eindruck täuscht. Sie wird seit einen dreiviertel Jahr nicht gerade Sanft behandelt und fliegt auch schon mal durch die Gegend auf Rasen oder Sand was man an den zerkratzten Gehäuse gut erkennen kann und trotzdem hält sie und leistet mir treue Dienste. 
Jeden Monat ca. 2 Nachtansitze und trotzdem sind die Batterien immer noch nicht leer die es beim Kauf dazu gab. Gut langsam wird das Licht schwächer aber es ist immer noch ausreichend um im Dunkeln zu sehen. Leuchtkraft würde ich als ziemlich gut einschätzen für den Preis.
*Fazit:* Günstig & Gut daher empfehlenswert...

Erhältlich bei www.angel-domeane.de


----------



## DerSimon (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Angel Domäne Giga 19 LED Kopflampe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau dieses Modell steht bei uns ständig im Prospekt eines Billigladens (Center Shop). Zum Preis von 3€ hab ich mir auch 2 Stück gekauft. Allerdings finde ich die vielen Einstellstufen mehr als nervig und auch die Arretierung der Lampe ist nicht besonders präzise. Aber was will man für den Preis erwarten... War damit insgesamt nicht sonderlich zufrieden und habe mir deshalb doch eine Kopflampe von Petzl gekauft. Ein riesiger Unterschied, aber nicht nur in der Qualität sondern auch im Preis. Habe die billigen Lampen nur noch als Ersatz im Kofferraum. 
Fazit: 13€ sind sie meines Erachtens nach niemals wert, denn für etwas mehr als 20€ gibt es weit bessere Modelle. Für 3€ aber eine praktische Ersatzlampe.


----------



## Jungangler97 (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*

Ich habe kaum Erfahrung mit hochwertigen Geräten, kann aber folgende Ausrüstungsstücke empfehlen:

Ruten:

DAM Onliner Match: Für ca. 30€ eine ganz ordentliche Rute. Habe damit schon alle möglichen Fische gefangen (inklusive 48er Hecht #h)

DAM Spezi Composite Zander Spin: Für zur Zeit nur 22€ eine gute Allround-Spinne für stehende und langsam fließende Gewässer. Zielfisch: Barsch, Hecht, Zander, Rapfen, Meerforellen. Die 40g Wurfgewicht sind zwar etwas hoch gegriffen, dafür machen aber auch Barsche viel Spaß und Hechte sind auch kein Problem. 

Rolle:

Lineaffe Rapid Seal RD: Ich habe sie nur mit Heckbremse. Gibts aber auch mit Frontbremse. Die Rücklaufsperre ist perfekt, so wie man es für 20€ nicht erwarten würde. Auch für das SPinnfischen geeignet, da die Bremse sich sehr gut einstellen lässt. Benutze sie jetzt seit einem knappen Jahr und habe noch keine Mängel feststellen können.


Kleinteile: Benutze viele Sachen von DAM: Kunstköder, Vorfächer, Stahlvorfächer, Posen, Bleie. Noch nie Probleme gehabt. Meine Lieblingsmarke, da billig und gute Quali!


----------



## Reiti no.1 (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*

Rute: Silverman Winkelpicker 2.70m für 18Euro bei Askari

Habe sie seid Anfang dieses Jahres, super stabil, habe damit 4-5 Karpfen landen können. 
Habe auch mal eine Rolle mit 30er mono angeschraubt und die Bremse bei einem ca.8Pfund karpfen gut zugedreht, die Rute biegt sich wie die Sau , aber von Brechen war keine Spur


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*



DerSimon schrieb:


> Fazit: 13€ sind sie meines Erachtens nach niemals wert, denn für etwas mehr als 20€ gibt es weit bessere Modelle. Für 3€ aber eine praktische Ersatzlampe.


Sowas gibts inzwischen auch bei TEDI u.a. 1€ Hökern, da kosten die sehr wenig.
Wirklich nur was für gelegenlich, nicht zum die ganze Nacht mit rumlaufen.
Ich brauche diese Kopflampe vornehmlich zum Einpacken.  

Die Drucktastung ist Mist, man muss schon eine oder alle Batterien(pack) rausnehmen, damit die wirklich aus bleibt, in Rucksack oder Tasche, sonst sind beim nächsten Mal die Batterien leer und die Nase lang. Habe (möglichst) immer Ersatzbatteren dabei bzw. im Auto, beim TEDI kösten die einfachen Zink-Kohle sehr wenig und da ist auch ein zu lange anlassen / heimlich wiedereinschalten verschmerzbar. 
Für'n Autofahrer ist die Lampe auch gut, ob man vorne im Motorraum was nachschauen muss, ob man in dunkler Nacht ein Haus sucht usw., ich habe aber die Version mit zusätzlicher Birne drin, die strahlt noch brauchbar weit.


----------



## Dakarangus (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*



DerSimon schrieb:


> Aber was will man für den Preis erwarten... War damit insgesamt nicht sonderlich zufrieden und habe mir deshalb doch eine Kopflampe von Petzl gekauft. Ein riesiger Unterschied, aber nicht nur in der Qualität sondern auch im Preis. Habe die billigen Lampen nur noch als Ersatz im Kofferraum.



Exakt so kann ich das bestätigen! Nichts tolles, aber für den Preis akzeptable Notfall-Lampe. (habe mir statt der petzl nur eine von led lenser gekauft)

aber als Ersatzlampe ist die für den Preis wunderbar, habe sie auch in meiner Spinnfischer-Weste, wenn ich mal in die Dämmerung rein angel, wenn nichts anderes da ist mecker ich nicht daran rum 
Einer meiner Angel-Kumpels der ständig seine eigene Taschenlampe beim nachtangeln vergisst findet sie auch ok


----------



## Carp-MV (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*



> Die Drucktastung ist Mist, man muss schon eine oder alle Batterien(pack) rausnehmen, damit die wirklich aus bleibt


Bei mir muss man ordentlich drauf Drücken also von allein in der Tasche gehen sie nicht an. Obwohl bei mir liegen die einfach locker in der Kiste. Für mich sind sie gut genug auch für die ganze Nacht.^^ Einziger Nachteil den ich bestätigen muss das man alle Stufen jedesmal durchschalten muss bis sie ausgeht das is etwas Nervig das stimmt da ich immer auf Stufe 1 beleuchte und damit mehr als Auskomme was das Lichtverhältnis betrifft.
Nur werde ich natürlich schauen das ich die auch billiger bekomme weil so ein Teddy Laden haben wir auch.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*

Mein Schalter geht zu leicht - schon wieder ein unabsehbarer Unterschied! :m


----------



## Carp-MV (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*

DAM Spezi Composite Teleruten

Zu bekommen ab 29,99€ in drei verschiedenen Ausführungen. Diese Ruten sind wohl zum Teil aus Carbon mit Aluminiumoxyd Ringen und ist für geflochtene Schnüre geeignet. Ich hatte zwei dieser Ruten....

*2x DAM Spezi Composite Teleruten *in 3,60m/2,75 lbs für 29,99€ das Stück
http://www.angelsport.de/pages/prod...en-fang/dam-spezi-composite-teleruten-ruten-1

Wer Teleruten bevorzugt der wird hier zum kleinen Preis eine wirklich gute stabile Karpfenrute bekommen. Gut verarbeitet wie ich mittlerweile von DAM gewöhnt bin. Hier gibt es eigentlich nicht viel zu sagen. Gut & Günstig im Bereich der Tele Karpfenruten.

Ich habe sie verkauft. Aber nur weil ich einfach der Meinung war das ich Steckruten besser finde für das Fischen auf Karpfen. Ist einfach ne Kopfsache von mir. Teleruten benutze ich aber trotzdem immer noch gerne in anderen Bereichen.
*Fazit:* Nichts negatives was ich über die Rute berichten könnte. Daher empfehlenswert!

Erhältlich zum Beispiel bei www.angelsport.de


----------



## ayron (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Angel Domäne Giga 19 LED Kopflampe
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Die Gleiche Lampe gibt es auch beim Raubfischspezialist mit 7 Led ansonsten identisch!
Preis 5€
3 Helligkeitsstufen ( mir reicht meist schon die erste)
Verstellbare Kopfbänder
Fürn schmalen Taler nicht Schlecht#6

http://www.raubfischspezialist.com/product_info.php/info/p164_kopflampe-mit-7-led.html


----------



## Carp-MV (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*

DAM Blue Motion Bissanzeiger





Bissanzeiger mit Soft Touch Oberfläche, zwei blauen LEDs, Tonhöhen und Lautstärkenregulierung. Betrieben wird er mit einer 9Volt Blockbatterie und preislich finde ich sie ab 8,90€ im Weltnetz. Ich besitze zwei dieser Bissanzeiger....

*2x DAM Blue Motion* für 8,90€ pro stück
http://www.angelplatz.de/details.php/p_id/zabis6/category_path/0_3914_4218/referer/shopping

Ich habe diesen Bissanzeiger nun knapp über einen Jahr und bin sehr zufrieden mit diesen Gerät. Oft schon bei strömenden Regen stundenlang betrieben und sie laufen absolut zuverlässig. Während meine billigen Bissanzeiger von YAD damals den Geist aufgegeben habe durch die Nässe zeigte der DAM Bissanzeiger keine Schwächen. Ich habe immer die höchste Lautstärke eingestellt und diese ist wirklich nicht zu überhören. Die Batterie ist auch immer noch die erste in beiden Geräten und sie hält und hält und hält. Ich gehe ja nun fast jeden Monat mindestens 2-3mal und mehr über Nacht zum Wasser und deswegen bezeichne ich die Lebensdauer als sehr gut. Ich habe schon einige Bissanzeiger gesehen und dieser DAM scheint in der untersten Preisliga ganz vorne mitzuspielen. Wirkt keineswegs billig und die Soft Touch Oberfläche ist gerade bei feuchtigkeit Gold wert. Man hat das Teil immer gut im Griff.
*Fazit:* Absolut empfehlenswert!


----------



## ayron (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*

Nochmal was für die Raubfischangler:m

Dem Spinnangler kann ich desweiteren diese Wobbler ans Herzlegen!
Durch die Bank ein guter Lauf, nach ein paar Monaten sollte man jedoch einplanen die Haken zu wechseln oder etwas zu schmirgeln, da sie nicht ganz Rostfrei sind.

Getestet habe ich diese Modelle:

http://www.raubfischspezialist.com/...cher-plus-dopey-crank-4-5-cm--firetiger-.html

http://www.raubfischspezialist.com/...catcher-cranky-doodle--gold-shiner--7-cm.html

http://www.raubfischspezialist.com/...cher-vip-75----transparent--shad--7-5-cm.html

http://www.raubfischspezialist.com/..._power-catcher-fast-flanker--weissfisch-.html

Sie laufen alle sauber und für den Preis kann man sie auch da fischen wo es "weh tut"



Bei Gummis hab ich folgende "Spar"tipps:

*Sandras für "arme".....nein Spaß für den preisbewussten Angler:*

http://www.raubfischspezialist.com/index.php/cat/c101_Susi-Susi.html

*"Kopytos" für den preisbewussten Angler:
* 
http://www.raubfischspezialist.com/index.php/cat/c99_Cop-Shad-Cop-Shad.html

*"Kaulis/Stinte" für den preisbewussten Angler:*

http://www.raubfischspezialist.com/...-zander-gummi-zander-gummifisch-guenstig.html


----------



## Sinned (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*

Ein wirklich guter Thread!
Ich kann an dieser Stelle einfach nur, die auch schon erwähnte *Rolle* von *Ryobi Ecusima* empfehlen. Ein wirklicher Spottpreis und läuft bei mir in 3-Facher Ausführung (leichtes u. schweres Spinnfischen) seit über 4 Jahren ohne Probleme. Sie wird nun ein wenig schwergängig. Ich denke, dass ich sie mal wieder ölen müsste.
Hier zu haben: 
http://www.gerlinger.de/Frontbremse/1222/Ryobi_Rolle_Ecusima_3000_Vi_FD_1D_A_840_030/37621
Als *Rute* kann ich wirklich ohne Kompromisse die *Spro Passion* empfehlen.
Ich nutze sie in unterschiedlichen Ausführungen für die feine Forellenfischerei und für das schwere Jerken. Forellen zu drillen ist ein absoluter Genuss! Für die schwere Jerkangelei finde ich sie auch gut, Freunde meinen, dass sie ein wenig zu hart wäre. Über die Qualität kann ich, seit ebenfalls 4 Jahren, überhaupt nicht meckern. 
Die Ruten sind ebenfalls über Gerlinger zu beziehen, ggf wo anders noch billiger.
Viel Spaß mit den billigen Top-Produkten!


----------



## Carp-MV (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*

Westline Vision One RD 30





Hier gibt es 4+1 Kugellager, eine gelochte Alu-Spule und ein präzisions Getriebe. Preise laut Askari 22,99€. Ich habe eine dieser Rollen in meinen Besitz. Bei Askari zwar Ausverkauft aber es ist ja möglich das man sowas immer noch bei Ebay oder woanders findet. Daher ein kleiner Erfahrungsbericht....

*1x Westline Vision One RD 30* für 22,99€
http://www.angelsport.de/pages/prod...14/allroundrollen-2/westline-vision-one-rd-fd

Bekommen hab ich sie damals als Geschenk zum Wiegenfest vor einiger Zeit. Weiß nicht genau ob es 1 oder 2 Jahre schon her ist? Glaube eher letztens!
Hauptgebiet war bisher immer Weißfisch. Sie musste auch schon eine kräftigere Brassen im Drill aushalten also nichts besonderes eigentlich. Hier hat es mittlerweile die Bremse in die Knie gezwungen. Entweder Bremse zu oder ganz auf, was anderes ist nicht mehr drin. Ich habe sie nur noch als absolute Notfall Rolle mit und bin eigentlich entäuscht von ihr. Wenn ich an meine DAM denke für 13€ die ich auch schon hier vorgestellt habe schneidet sie für einen doppelt so teuren Preis schlecht ab. Der Lauf ist zwar immer noch Seidenweich aber das ist eben nicht das wichtigste für mich. Die Bremse zählt wenn es drauf ankommt und da zeigt die Westline hier starke Schwächen im Gegensatz zur DAM oder Okuma Proforce zum Beispiel die auch nicht mehr kosten. 

*Fazit:* Wirkt Optisch wirklich hochwertig und Solide gebaut für das Geld aber das war es dann auch schon. Lauf recht gut aber die Bremse so gut wie futscht und Rolle daher eigentlich nicht mehr zu gebrauchen. Für mich nicht empfehlenswert denn es gibt sogar in dieser Preisklasse wesentlich besseres an Rollen auf den Markt.


----------



## PhilvanKamp (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*

Sehr guter Thread und danke schon mal für die jetzt schon vielen Tipps!

Bin auch Angler, der fast ausschließlich mit Ruten und Rollen aus dem "bis 50€-Bereich" fischt, da ich vieles andere für reines "Angeben am Wasser" halte.
Angle seit knapp 15-20 Jahren, und meine Anfangsruten und Rollen, die auch in diesem Preisbereich lagen (damals wahrscheinlich noch ein wenig günstiger, da DM...) laufen heute noch tadellos, auch nach vielen gefangenen Fischen. Bin also überzeugter "Preisbewusst-Angler".


Aber hier auch mal ein paar Tipps von mir:



DAM Spezi Composite Zander Spin 20-40gr.:

Meine Lieblingsrute wenn es um Hecht und Zander mit Kunstködern geht. Für knapp 20-25€ ist die Verarbeitung wirklich spitze und sie hält was sie verspricht. Habe ein paar Hechte (bis etwa 80cm), wenige Zander (größe weiß ich leider nicht mehr) und extrem viele Barsche mit ihr gefangen und kann mich in keinster Weise beklagen. Aktion stimmt, der Kontakt zum Köder passt, und der Griff liegt sehr gut in der Hand.
Einziges kleines Manko wäre vielleicht, dass 40gr. Wurfgewicht nicht unbedingt zutreffend sind, ich würde bis maximal 30gr. gehen. Allerdings ist es auch kein Problem mal einen kleinen Spinner weit raus zubekommen.
*Fazit*: Ich hol mir noch 'ne Zweite, da ich sie ohne Einschränkungen empfehlen kann!:m




Okuma Safira Noir FD:

Sehr tolle Rolle! Hab sie zwar erst ein paar Monate, kann sie aber jetzt schon empfehlen, da ich für knapp 30€ noch nie eine bessere Rolle in der Hand hatte. Super feine Bremse, gut laufendes Getriebe, tolle Verarbeitung und Alu-Spule.
Hab bisher drei (zwei Kleinere und einen Größeren) Karpfen damit gefangen und die Rolle hat sich im Drill mehr als gut angefühlt. Will diese Rolle aber eigentlich als Spinnrolle auf der oben beschriebenen Rute benutzen, da da jetzt eine eher "schlechte" Rolle drauf ist (Cormoran Bullfighter 3SF 1500).
*Fazit*: Egal ob in der kleinen Version als Spinnrolle, oder der großen Version als Rolle an Grundruten, macht einen klasse Eindruck und fühlt sich extrem gut an.




Cormoran Bullfighter 3SF 1500:

Na ja, tut eigentlich ihren Dienst, ist allerdings nicht sonderlich gut verarbeitet und das ganze Plastik sieht auch nicht sonderlich stabil aus. Zudem läuft die Bremse ab und zu ziemlich hackelig. Werde sie jetzt von der Spinnrute (siehe oben) auf eine kleine Posenmontage mit monofiler Schnur setzten, dafür sollte sie absolut ausreichen.
*Fazit*: Fürs leichte Friedfischangeln ganz ok, wenn man kein Problem mit Plastik und einer manchmal hackeligen Bremse hat.


Hoffe ich konnte ein wenig helfen!

Mfg,

der Phil |wavey:


----------



## Carp-MV (8. August 2012)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*

Hallöchen liebe Gemeinde,
ich habe heute nun wieder eine Rute die ich euch vorstellen möchte und zu diesen Thread passt. Bestellt und unterwegs ist auch der *Mosella Carp Pro II Kescher für 23,99€* (da mein alter heute Nacht gebrochen ist XD) den ich dann auch in den nächsten Tagen euch gerne präsentieren und ein paar Worte schreiben möchte.

So und nun erstmal ein paar Bilder zur.... 
*Cormoran CARB-O-STAR XT - 3.00m/40-80g*





















Diese Rute bekommt man für ca. 40€ bei einigen Shops und dafür gibt es einen tollen Gegenwert finde ich. Ausgestattet mit sehr schlanken Blank die am Griff einen Durchmesser von 2.5cm und am Blank selber an der dicksten Stelle nur noch einen Durchmesser von 1.5cm aufweist. Das ist für mich schon extrem schlank wenn ich bedenke das ich sonst Silverman G-Fiber Ruten in der selben Länge und Gewichtsklasse fische die deutlich dicker sind. Desweiteren hat sie 6 sehr stabile Ringe und besteht aus 7 Teilen. Der Blank besteht aus SM20 Kohlefaser und liegt sehr straff in der Hand und schwabelt nicht. Den ersten Karpfen durfte ich schon mit ihr Drillen und es war eine wahre Freude das muss ich zugeben. Eine tolle Aktion und das Gewicht ist mit 190g so niedrig das man denken könnte sie ist schwerelos. Trotzdem ist sie unglaublich stabil und machte den Drill locker mit. Davor hat ich ja erst ein bisschen bammel weil sie so dünn ist und ich sonst bei Ruten mit diesen Wurfgewicht richtige Knüppel gewöhnt bin. ^^

*Cormoran CARB-O-STAR XT - 3.00m/40-80g*
http://www.angelsport.de/pages/prod...nnruten/cormoran-carb-o-star-xt-tele-80-ruten

*Fazit:* Bis jetzt bin ich sehr, sehr zufrieden und bereue den Kauf nicht. Ich glaube auch kaum wenn ich mir die Qualität anschaue die um einiges hochwertiger wirkt als ein 15€ Silverman Knüppel (die ja unzerstörbar sind vom Blank^^) das sie weniger Robust ist. Sie wirkt zwar zierlich und man könnte meinen wenn man nur solche Knüppel gewohnt ist das die gleich zerbröselt beim größeren Fang aber der Eindruck täuscht gewaltig. Wer eine sehr schöne Telerute sucht und Wert auf einen sehr schlanken Blank und wenig Gewicht legt ist hier genau richtig.


----------



## Raptor_3001 (9. August 2012)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*

Hi Carp-MV,

ich habe das gleiche Rutenmodell, allerdings in 2,70m mit einem Wurfgewicht bis 150g. Ich bin ebenfalls von der Rute begeistert. Verarbeitung Abmaße und Gewicht sind wirklich top. (Rute wiegt nur 210g bei einem Wurfgewicht bis 150g... #6)

Ich nutze die Rute hauptsächlich zum Grundangeln im Rhein. Was mir allerdings nicht zusagt ist der Rollenhalter. Ich habe an der Rute eine Shimano Naxage 4000 RC und mir ist es schon mehrfach passiert, dass der Rollenhalter beim Festziehen einfach überspringt -sprich überdreht. Dadurch ist zwar nichts kaputt gegangen, jedoch finde ich dies unschön, da die Rute ansonsten wirklich top ist.

Gruß
Raptor_3001


----------



## Carp-MV (9. August 2012)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*



> Hi Carp-MV,
> 
> ich habe das gleiche Rutenmodell, allerdings in 2,70m mit einem  Wurfgewicht bis 150g. Ich bin ebenfalls von der Rute begeistert.  Verarbeitung Abmaße und Gewicht sind wirklich top. (Rute wiegt nur 210g  bei einem Wurfgewicht bis 150g... #6)
> 
> ...


Da kann ich nichts zu sagen bis jetzt was den Rutenhalter betrifft. Hab ne neue Okuma Proforce drangeschraubt und alles passt und ließ sich ohne Probleme festschrauben. Hoffen wir mal das es so bleibt...


----------



## rogumatt (10. August 2012)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*

Kaufe auch preisgünstig ein, da Söhne meiner Frau auch mitversorgt werden müßen 
Vieles wird über Ebay erworben.
Bei Ruten wird Hauptaugenmerk auf die Transportlänge gelegt, da diese auch mit Zweirad transportiert werden sollen. Deshalb existieren hauptsächlich Teleskopruten im Haus.

*Ruten*

_Skorpion XP Forelle II_ - 3,00 m - 14,95 EUR (Ebay)

Vorteile:
Sehr schöne leichte (unter 200g) und schlanke Glasfaser-Rute.
Platzsparende 3-teilige Teleskop Rute - Tragelänge 97 cm.
Wird als beringte Stippe verwendet und ist immer dabei. Bewältigt selbst Karpfen ohne Probleme.

Nachteile:
Im Regen klebt Schnur durch großen Abstand der Ringe gerne am Blank.
1. Laufring ist als Schiebering ausgeführt. Löst sich ab-und-zu mal, wenn man ihn nicht richtig fest steckt.

Empfehlenswert !


_Skorpion Phönix_ _210 L_ - 2,10 m - 8,99 EUR (Ebay)

Einsatz als Allroundrute.

Vorteile:
Platzparende Teleskoprute mit Tragelänge kleiner 50cm.
Fluoreszierendes Spitzenteil aus Vollfiberglas.

Nachteile:
Relativ dicker Blank.
Etwas zu schwer als Spinnrute.
Nach 2 Einsätzen ist Spitzenteil an der Verbindung zum 2. Teleskopteil abgebrochen.

Nicht empfehlenswert !


_Skorpion XP Zander II_ - 3,00 m - 14,95 EUR (Ebay)

Einsatz als Grund- und Posenrute.

Vorteile:
Gewicht passend zur Stärke des Blanks. 
Platzsparende 3-teilige Teleskop Rute -Tragelänge 97 cm.


Nachteile:
Im Regen klebt Schnur durch großen Abstand der Ringe gerne am Blank.
Kein richtiger Griff, deshalb bei kalter Witterung frierende Hände.
Ausgezogen ist die Flucht der Rute nicht ganz gerade (Spitze zeigt etwas nach rechts).

Bedingt empfehlenswert !



_Quantum Smart Spin Tele_ - 2,10 m - ab 13,- EUR (Ebay, noch einzelne Online-Shops)

Als Auslaufmodell bei Ebay erworben.
Einsatz als Spinnrute auf Forelle.

Vorteile:
Teleskop-Spinnrute zum leichtem Spinnfischen. WG bis 25 g
Sehr leichte Ausführung.
Super schmaler Blank aus Kohlefaser.
Unter 50 cm Transportlänge.

Nachteile:
Nach 4 Einsätzen Rutenspitze abgebrochen.
Die Materialstärke der Rutenringe wirkt etwas zerbrechlich. 

Nicht empfehlenswert !


_Gerlinger Angelsport Teleskoprute _- 3,00 m - WG 80g - 9,95 EUR (Gerlinger.de)

Einsatz als Grundrute.

Vorteile:
Günstiger Preis durch Eigenmarke.
Handliche Transportlänge durch Teleskopausführung.
Hochwertige Ringe.

Nachteile:
Durchmesser etwas größer aufgrund Glasfaserblank.
1 Rutenring nach kurzem Einsatz bereits gelöst.

Empfehlenswert ! 



*Rollen*

_Balzer Spezi Rollenserie_ - 9,95€ (alte Serie) und 12,95€ (aktuelle Serie) 

Wir haben folgende: Forelle, Hecht, Karpfen
Einsatz als Posen-, Grund- und Spinnrolle.

Vorteile:
Sehr akkurate Schnurverlegung ! Auch für geflochtene Schnüre geeignet. 
Leichtgängiger Lauf.
Gut einstellbare Spulenbremse.
Gewicht auch zum Spinnfischen geeignet.
Neue Serie ist robuster als alte Serie.
Alte Serie kompakter als neue Serie.

Nachteile:
Alte Serie wirkt nicht so stabil.
Spule hat merkliches Spiel auf der Achse.
Die mit gelieferte aufgespulte Schnur bei der aktuellen Serie (Ausführung Karpfen) ist sehr steif. Behindert bei Auswurf die ereichbare Wurfweite.
Bei der Hechtrolle der alten Serie ist beim Hänger lösen am letzten Wochenende der Rollenfuß zerbrochen. Das hatte ich noch nie.Deshalb nur Empfehlenswert.

Empfehlenswert !


_ZEBCO Cool Express 130 RD_ - 12,95 EUR (Ebay oder fishingtackle24.de)

Einsatz als Spinnrolle und an leichter Posenrute.

Vorteile:
Vertretbares Gewicht 305g - auch noch zum Spinnfischen geeignet.
Zuverlässige Funktion.
Gute Schnurverlegung.
Weite Würfe durch Weitwurfspule möglich.

Nachteile:
Kunststoff-Gehäuse.
Nach halben Jahr erste Getriebegeräusche aus dem Inneren.

Empfehlenswert !


_ZEBCO Topic Chaser 520RD_ - ab 14,95 EUR bis 28,- EUR (Ebay oder Amazon und diverse Shops)

Einsatz erfolgte als Spinn- und Grundrolle.

Vorteile:
Robustes Gehäuse.
Ersatzspule im Lieferumfang.
Ansprechendes Design.

Nachteile:
Relativ schwer 355g ,deshalb nichts für Spinnfischer.
Schwergängigerer Lauf trotz nachfetten.
Unsaubere Schnurverlegung ! Perücken sind öfters vorhanden.
Stift für Arretierung der Spule auf der Rollenachse nach 4 Monaten selbstständig gelöst und verschwunden. 

Nicht empfehlenswert !


_Shimano Catana 1000 FB_ - ab 26,95 EUR (Ebay, Gerlinger.de,Angelsport.de,...)

Vorgänger-Modell (silber) der aktuellen roten Serie als Gebrauchtkauf.
Einsatz als Spinnrolle für Forelle.

Vorteile:
Leicht - 220g.
Kompakte Ausführung.
Leichtgängiger ausgewogener Lauf.
Gut einstellbare Frontbremse.

Nachteile:
Bügel klappt manchmal nicht immer komplett um.

Sehr empfehlenswert !



@Carp-MV: die_ Carb-o-Star Tele_ hatte ich auch mal kurz als 2,40m Ausführung. Da hat sich nach nur 1h Einsatz als Spinnrute der Spitzenring selbstständig gelöst. Hab sie deshalb wieder zurück gegeben. Sonst ist es eine schöne schlanke und vom Design ansprechende Rute.


----------



## bobbl (10. August 2012)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Aber hauptsächlich zum Stippen, Friedfischangeln?



Nein, auch zum Ansitzangeln auf Raubfisch.


----------



## Carp-MV (10. August 2012)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*



> @Carp-MV: die_ Carb-o-Star Tele_ hatte ich auch mal kurz als  2,40m Ausführung. Da hat sich nach nur 1h Einsatz als Spinnrute der  Spitzenring selbstständig gelöst. Hab sie deshalb wieder zurück gegeben.  Sonst ist es eine schöne schlanke und vom Design ansprechende Rute.


@rogumatt  bei mir hat sie nun schon 20 Stunden durch und ist noch wie Neu. Klar  auch in dieser Preisklasse kann es mal Ausrutscher geben. Schade  eigentlich da ich selber finde das sie wirklich gut Verarbeitet ist.  Vielleicht ein Fehler beim Bau gewesen bei deiner Spinrute? Kann ja  möglich sein. Trotzdem danke für deinen Beitrag. Ich freue mich immer  wieder wenn dieser Thread weiterhin gefallen findet und ich hoffe das  bleibt auch so und hilft den ein oder anderen weiter.  ;-)

*An  alle: Fotos wenn möglich von euren Produkten wäre auch sehr Vorteilhaft  da viele Produkte ja meist völlig anders aussehen als auf den  Werbefotos. Also wenn ihr die möglichkeit habt dann macht auch immer 1-2  Bilder für das jeweilige Produkt. Danke!
_______________________________________________________________*

So nun geht es weiter!
Mein neuer Karpfenkescher ist da und hat den ersten Test erfolgreich bestanden......

*Mosella Pro Carp II Karpfenkescher*


















Folgende Ausstattungsmerkmale bietet dieses Produkt...


zweigeteilter , leichter , hochbelastbarer Composite Fiber Kescher Stab mit Metallgewinde
hochbelastbarer Metall V – Block
beste Fiber Glas Kescherarme mit Metall Einsteckhälsen
feinste EVA Griffteile am Kescher Griff
aus robusten Fischschonendem Netzmaterial
Stablänge : 180 cm
Transportlänge : 100 cm
Armlänge des Keschers: 100cm
Netztiefe des Karpfenkeschers : 80cm
Maschenweite des Keschernetzes: 6mm
Netzfarbe: schwarz
Preislich findet man diesen Kescher schon ab 25€

*Fazit:*
Ich habe nun schon so einige Kescher in der Preisklasse bis 30€ gehabt und war immer entäuscht bisher. Mal das Netz gerissen, mal der Bügel und auch der Kopf ist schon gebrochen bei meinen bisherigen Keschern.
Klar auch das ist kein Profigerät und ganz sicher niemals mit einen Karpfenkescher vergleichbar der 3x mal mehr kostet aber wer das Teil vernünftig behandelt und ordnungsgemäß verwendet wird auch mit diesen Kescher länger Freude haben. Für den kleinen Preis sehr Stabil gebaut und eine ordentliche Verarbeitung bekommt ihr, die man bei dem Preis eigentlich nicht erwarten würde. Erst recht wenn man sieht was Markenkescher kosten da kommt schnell der Verdacht auf der kann ja nix taugen. Stimmt aber nicht! Für jeden Angler der nicht wirklich jeden Tag fischen geht absolut brauchbar und für Leute mit kleinen Budget auch wirklich empfehlenswert.

Gruß euer Carp-MV


----------



## vermesser (10. August 2012)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*



rogumatt schrieb:


> Bei der Hechtrolle der alten Serie ist beim Hänger lösen am letzten Wochenende der Rollenfuß zerbrochen. Das hatte ich noch nie.Deshalb nur Empfehlenswert.
> 
> Empfehlenswert !
> 
> ...



Also ich weiß bei den beiden Sachen grad nicht, ob ich die Bewertungen nachvollziehen kann ;+??? Ich würde die Dinger reklamieren, wenn möglich!


----------



## vermesser (10. August 2012)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*

Ich habe auch mal wieder was beizutragen: Skorpion Seatrout AKII. Es handelt sich um eine sehr gut verarbeitete Meerforellenrute, die schön leicht ausfällt, in unterschiedlichen Längen und Wurfgewichten erhältlich ist und sehr gut wirft. Die Ruten sind zu Preisen von 35 bis 50 Euro erhältlich und können uneingeschränkt für den Einsatz am Strand empfohlen werden. Die stärkste Ausführung der Rute missnutze ich seit Jahren als Weitwurfhechtrute, bisher ohne jedes Problem.
Pluspunkt ist außerdem der äußerst fixe und kulante Kundendienst des Herstellers.


----------



## rogumatt (10. August 2012)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*



vermesser schrieb:


> Also ich weiß bei den beiden Sachen grad nicht, ob ich die Bewertungen nachvollziehen kann ;+??? Ich würde die Dinger reklamieren, wenn möglich!



Doch, kannst Du schon nachvollziehen. Man muß dazu den Kaufpreis sehen, den wir für die Teile bezahlt haben. 

Die BALZER sind echt gut - hatten 4 (jetzt nur noch 3) im Einsatz. Hatte beim Versuch des Hängerlösens beide Hände anliegend am Rollenfuß der Rolle und habe mit hoch erhobener Rute gezerrt. Irgendwann hat dann der Rollenfuß nach gegeben. Da es die alte Ausführung der Rolle war, die ein Ebay-Händler im Abverkauf für 6,95 EUR (!) abgegeben hat, rentiert sich für mich nicht der Aufwand der Reklamation. 
Mögen vielleicht andere nicht nachvollziehen können, aber für mich ist es OK.

Die Geräusche bei der Zebco sind meiner Ansicht nach nicht so gravierend. Die Rolle ist seit einem Jahr nahezu fast bei jedem Angeleinsatz im Dienst. Ich denke mir, daß dies ihre Funktion nicht beieinträchtigt. Werde sie in der kalten Jahreszeit wieder fetten, dann ist es bestimmt wieder weg. Haben u.a noch eine ältere Cormoran Corsar. Die reagiert genau so und macht schon ewig Geräusche aus dem Getriebe.


----------



## habbakuk (14. August 2012)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*

Hallo, sind ja schon ein paar echt gute Tipps dabei. Ich wäre noch auf der Suche nach einer günstigen guten Feederrute. Länge zwischen 3 m und 3,60 m, 3-Teilig. Hat da auch einer einen guten Tip?


----------



## spike999 (14. August 2012)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*



rogumatt schrieb:


> Die BALZER sind echt gut - hatten 4 (jetzt nur noch 3) im Einsatz. Hatte beim Versuch des Hängerlösens beide Hände anliegend am Rollenfuß der Rolle und habe mit hoch erhobener Rute gezerrt. Irgendwann hat dann der Rollenfuß nach gegeben.



klingt ja echt gut:q...beim hängerlösen ist der rollenfuß gebrochen |uhoh:...sowas passiert nichtmal bei ner aldi oder lidlkombo...also absolut emfehlenswert...


----------



## rogumatt (22. August 2012)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*

Letztens ist bei der an sich gut bewerteten Quantum Smart Spin die Rutenspitze beim abziehen der Schnur gebrochen. Deshalb Bewertung nach unten korrigiert.

Für die am Rollenfuß gebrochene Balzer-Rolle erhalten wir von Balzer auf Kulanz Ersatz in Form einer neuen Rolle der aktuellen Serie.

Ruten-Neuanschaffungen der letzten 2 Wochen:
Berkley Telerute Lighning Spin T-Spin 2,10 m über Gerlinger.de für 29,90 EUR im Sonderangebot. Länge 2,10 m, WG 5-15.Mit stärkerer Spitze als bei anderen Ruten 

2 Mitchell Premium 2 Spin, 1,80 m, WG 3-15g. Für die Kinder als Barsch- und Forellenrute. Kauf über Ebay als Neuware zwischen 10 und 12 EUR End-Gebot.

Bewertung erfolgt in Kürze, wenn öfters im Einsatz gewesen.


----------



## teddy- (11. September 2012)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*

moin moin


ich suche für den schmalen taler ein unterfangkescher etwa 65-80 cm netzweite gummiert und etwa 2,50-3 meter länge und schön zusammenklappbar 

er sollte nicht teurer als 50euronen kosten gern auch billiger

und bitte keine antworten mit dafür bekommt man keinen 

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 



gruß stephan


----------



## teddy- (11. September 2012)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*

hallo

hat keiner nen tip für mich zwegs unterfangkescher

gruß


----------



## Carp-MV (11. September 2012)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*

Moin teddy,

ich habe den hier gehabt und bin ganz zufrieden gewesen bis er geklaut wurde^^. Weiß nicht ob der was für dich ist? Qualität gemessen am Preis gut finde ich und sehr stabil.
Es gibt den dort auch in verschiedenen Größen. Ich hatte den 80x80er das wäre der hier...


http://www.angelcenter-soest.de/Kes....html?XTCsid=6addd559b038cd444e5e88d228e63dd3


----------



## CarpCrakc (11. September 2012)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*

Hab mir vor (lass mal überlegen) ich geh von 5 jahren aus, nen Angelkoffer bei Aldi gekauft  Einwandfrei .
Top das Teil  hat so ziemlich alles überstanden , von drauf stehen D) bis runterfallen aus 1,5m höhe
Weiß aber nicht obs den noch gibt


----------



## teddy- (12. September 2012)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*

ja ne ich such ja ein mit gummierten netz 

gruß stephan


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (12. September 2012)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*



> er sollte nicht teurer als 50euronen kosten gern auch billiger



Dann nimm den Klassiker, DAM - Der Bärenstarke oder Balzer Never Hook,never smell.


----------



## Perch-Noob (12. September 2012)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*



teddy- schrieb:


> ja ne ich such ja ein mit gummierten netz
> 
> gruß stephan



Kuckst du

http://onlineshop.angler-markt.de/N...html?utm_source=googlebase&utm_medium=organic

nutze ich beim jiggen an der Kaimauer & ist wirklich stabil.

http://www.gerlinger.de/Unterfangke..._Laenge_3_00m_Buegel_80_x_80cm_3_teilig/36321

wurde dir hier auch schon genannt.


Gruß Lepi#h


----------



## teddy- (12. September 2012)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*

der von gerlinger ist nicht schlecht der könnte es werden der im ersten link ist der der mir verbogen ist und das beim brassen 


kennt jemand den von cormoran taugt der was

http://angelshop.gummitanke.de/epag...?ObjectPath=/Shops/62918221/Products/62-13313

danke 
gruß stephan


----------



## Carp-MV (12. September 2012)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*

Das ist ein DPD tracking Link teddy^^


----------



## teddy- (12. September 2012)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*

hää nu bin ich aber verwirrt|kopfkrat

so jetzt müßte es der kescher sein


----------



## Carp-MV (12. September 2012)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*

Jap jetzt seh ich den Kescher. ;-) Leider hatte ich ein anderen von Cormoran, kann zu diesen nix sagen...


----------



## teddy- (12. September 2012)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*

wieso hatte gibs den nicht mehr ?


----------



## Carp-MV (12. September 2012)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*

Ja der wurde mal nicht geklaut sondern ist am Kopf gebrochen, das ist aber auch schon der zweite von Cormoran bei dem das passiert ist. Aber der in deinen Link hat ein Aluminiumkopf und keinen aus Plastik wie meine damals, muss man noch dazu sagen.


----------



## sprogoe (12. September 2012)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*



habbakuk schrieb:


> Hallo, sind ja schon ein paar echt gute Tipps dabei. Ich wäre noch auf der Suche nach einer günstigen guten Feederrute. Länge zwischen 3 m und 3,60 m, 3-Teilig. Hat da auch einer einen guten Tip?



ich habe mir kürzlich eine Feederrute für 19,99 € gekauft und setze sie auf Stör ein.
Für den Preis recht ordentlich, außer, das das Handteilstück hinter dem Rollenhalter etwas kurz ausfällt.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/TREND-Feeder...ort_Angelsport_Angelruten&hash=item4d04c3906c

dazu eine Freilaufrolle, direkt aus China.
Läuft leicht und einwandfrei, nichts wackelt oder schlägt schnell aus, Schnur wird sauber gewickelt.
Zum Preis von 17.- €, gibt es aber öfters in der Versteigerung und geht dann meistens für 10 - 11 .- € weg.
Der Versand dauert etwa 14 Tage.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/TOP-Rolle-Re...rt_Angelsport_Angelrollen&hash=item3cb5596d8a


Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (12. September 2012)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*

für´s Forellenfischen eine sehr günstige Schnur und mit 4,8 kg Tragkraft bei 0,18 mm Durchmesser unglaublich stark.
Die Schnüre benutze ich schon ca. 2 Jahre und bin sehr zufrieden.
Einziges Manko, sie ist ein klein wenig steifer, darum beim Aufspulen keine losen Perücken einkurbeln und die Färbung verblaßt etwas mit der Zeit.
Hierfür sind die Versandkosten inzwischen 4,80 € (früher nur 1,45 €), lohnt sich also nur, wenn man mehrere Spulen kauft.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/150-m-Angels...t_Angelsport_Angelschnüre&hash=item2c65a4bfaf


Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (16. September 2012)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*

na,
die Anfangseuphorie scheint ja hier; wie in vielen anderen threat´s auch; schnell verschwunden zu sein.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Carp-MV (16. September 2012)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*



> na,
> die Anfangseuphorie scheint ja hier; wie in vielen anderen threat´s auch; schnell verschwunden zu sein.
> 
> Gruß Siggi


Finde ich auch schade, leider kann ich selber nur was neues dazu Beitragen sobald ich auch was passendes an Produkte besitze und diese neue Produkte muss ich auch erst ne weile testen natürlich. Bisher habe ich alles vorgestellt was ich beseitze und hier rein passt und es mit besten Wissen und Gewissen beschrieben. 

Ich würde mich freuen wenn wieder mehr Aktivität hier rein kommt *denn wir alle wissen das solche Produkte eigentlich so gut wie jeder Angler in seinen Besitz hat*.

Also liebe Gemeinde ran an die Tasten, eure Erfahrunen müssen nicht immer nur positiv sein um diese hier zu erwähnen, auch negative sind gerne gesehen und natürlich eigene Bilder wenn möglich. Nur sollten sie wirklich Sachlich sein und nicht aus einer Euphorie oder allgemeiner Abneigung gegegen gegen günstige Produkte entstehen.

Gruß euer Carp


----------



## sprogoe (16. September 2012)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*

ich finde auch, daß solch ein threat ruhig weiterbelebt werden sollte, denn stellt man woanders mal ein günstiges Angelgerät oder Zubehörteil vor, wird man ja fast schon bespuckt; zumindest aber mitleidig belächelt.

Ich habe auch weitere günstige Einkäufe getätigt, aber wenn´s keinen juckt, braucht man sich auch nicht die Mühe zu machen, das zu posten.

Ansonsten wird sich ja intensiv an fast jedem ge-|bla: beteiligt, aber hier, wo man echt mal Erfahrungsberichte über günstige Geräte finden kann, könnte sich (meiner Meinung nach) ruhig noch einiges tun.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Carp-MV (16. September 2012)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*



> Ich habe auch weitere günstige Einkäufe getätigt, aber wenn´s keinen  juckt, braucht man sich auch nicht die Mühe zu machen, das zu posten.


@sprogoe

Tu mir mir einfach den gefallen und stelle sie hier vor und wenn es auch nur einen einzigen weiterhilft hat sich die Mühe doch irgendwie gelohnt. Findest du nicht? 

Ich lasse dieses Thema jedenfalls nicht in der Versenkung verschwinden da ich ja auch regelmäßig günstige Produkte kaufe und wirklich jedes Produkt was in die Kategorie Gut und Günstig passt wird früher oder später hier seinen Platz finden. Wenn dann aber auch immer wieder mal Leute wie du interesse an diesen Thread zeigen und mitwirken wird sich dieses Sammelthema auf Dauer auch etablieren. Immerhin muss man ja auch sagen das schon so einige hier was vorgestellt haben und gezeigt haben das ihnen dieses Sammelthema gefällt. 

Gruß Carp-MV


----------



## sprogoe (16. September 2012)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*

z.B. diese Rolle:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/ANGELROLLE-DYNASUN-F530-METAL-BODY-Top-Design-Silber-/360488425787?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_Angelrollen&hash=item53eec8d93bse

2 Stück seit 2 Jahren zum Forellenfischen im Gebrauch, damit auch Lachsforellen bis 6,5 Pfd. gedrillt.
Da wackelt und eiert nichts, saubere Schnurverlegung, sehr gut, fein dosierbares und ruckfrei arbeitendes Bremssystem.
Zu einem Preis von 12,99 € gibt es eine Aluspule, (keine Ersatzspule, aber ich benutze eh´für jede Rute eine eigene Rolle), Schnellklappkurbel mit Holzknauf und 5 Kugellager.
Würde ich jederzeit wieder kaufen.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (16. September 2012)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*

zum Tremarellafischen:

Ignesti Tremor zu Preisen zwischen 48,99 + 54,99 € bei Angeldomäne.
Machen einfach nur Spaß!

http://www.angel-domaene.de/Ignesti-Tremor-Tremarellarute-400-2--10787.html

oder Trout Lake von topbite:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Forellen-Sbirulinorute-Trout-Lake-3-9m-5-10g-/370517787166?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_Angelruten&hash=item564494c21e

habe von jedem genannten Hersteller je 2 Ruten in unterschiedlichen Wurfgewichten im Einsatz und bin super zufrieden und sie heben sich ab von den so hochgelobten Tubertiniruten (auf die mein Dealer vor Ort flucht, wie ein Rohrspatz, wenn es um Ersatzteillieferungen geht).

Gruß Siggi


----------



## GrafvonMontedisco (16. September 2012)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*

Kann ja nicht jeder so viel einkaufen wie ihr Zwei. :q

Wenn ich mal wieder was günstiges kaufe denke ich an den Thread!


----------



## sprogoe (16. September 2012)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*

das ist doch kein Problem, Neues kaufen und Altes rein bei ebay, so ist man immer auf dem neuesten Stand.


Gruß Siggi


----------



## eugen1976 (19. September 2012)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*



sprogoe schrieb:


> z.B. diese Rolle:
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/ANGELROLLE-DYNASUN-F530-METAL-BODY-Top-Design-Silber-/360488425787?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_Angelrollen&hash=item53eec8d93bse
> 
> ...



Hallo!
Will auch die Rollen bestellen. Wie viel wiegen die Rollen?
Bei ebay gibt es keine Angaben zu Gewicht


----------



## Lui Nairolf (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*

Servus beinand,

bei so einem sinnvollen Fred will ich gern meinen Teil beitragen:

Ich habe mit folgendem "Billig-Kram" Erfahrungen gemacht:

1. Silverman-Freebite-Rolle (Askari-Hausmarke)
Preis: 28,99 € bei zwei 14,99 €

Anfang lief die Rolle und der Freilauf ziemlich gut - zumindest, solange nur Rotauge und mittelmäßige Brassen bissen. Am  zweiten Einsatztag der Rolle biss eine 65-Zentimeter-Brachse, die sich im Drill quer stellte. Der Widerstand des Klodeckels reichte aus, um die Rotorachse zu verbiegen. Der Freilauf funktioniert seitdem nur noch schwer gängig und die Spule selbst läuft extrem unwuchtig. Die ganze Rolle wirkt aufgrund des Plastiks sehr "unwertig".

Fazit: Nicht empfehlenswert.

Wer einen Freilauf für dieses Geld will, arbeitet wohl besser mit Runclip.

2. Silverman G-Fiber Power Match (WG: 5-20 Gramm, 3,90 Meter): 22,99 bzw. 15,99 €

Habe mir diese Rute mit o. g. Rolle gekauft um das "matchen" auszuprobieren. Verarbeitung, Ringe, Rollenhalter, Griff - für den Preis absolut in Ordnung. Das Design ist eher schwerfällig - aber mir egal. Da mir das Matchen aber überhaupt nicht liegt, verwende ich diese Rute mittlerweile zum Fischen mit der freien Leine (Wurm oder Schwimmbrot). Die Spitze habe ich eingefärbt und habe nun einen "Winklepicker für Arme" - mit Schlaufenmontage und 10-15 Gramm Birnenblei schon einige schöne Brachsen gelandet. Aufgrund der weichen Spitze habe ich sie am Forellenpuff auch schon zum Tremerella-Fischen missbraucht - für dieses Angeln viel zu schwer, aber trotzdem erfolgreich.

Fazit: Empfehlenswert.


3. Browning Ambition X-ite Feeder (80 Gramm WG) Preis - unter 50 Euro

Meine Lieblings-Feederrute, keine Beanstandung. Die teureren liegen meist im Keller, außer ich brauch mehr WG (brauch ich aber nicht).

Fazit: Empfehlenswert

Weitere:
DAM-Protonoic-E-Bissanzweiger:    Empfehlenswert
Shimano-Catana-Rolle:                  Empfehlenswert
Grauvell Light Spin:                      Empfehlenswert
Shimano XZ 7 Kampfbremsrolle      Empfehlenswert


----------



## Carp-MV (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*

Hallo Leutz,
der Frühling naht langsam und viele die eine Winterpause eingelegt haben werden sich so langsam wieder auf die nächste Angelsaison freuen, außer der vielleicht der total harte Kern der auch bei eisigen Temperaturen fischen geht.:m

Ich würde mich freuen wenn dieser Thread nicht wieder völlig versinkt und weiterhin mit interessanten positiven wie auch negativen Erfahrungsberichten zur günstiger Ausrüstung gefüllt wird. Gerade die Angler die nicht jeden Taler so locker in der Tasche haben werden sicherlich davon profitieren aber das wisst ihr ja selbst. 
Ich werde demnächst auch wieder zwei weitere Geräte vorstellen und zwar die neue *Cormoran Black Master Telerute 3,00m (40-80g)* und der *Cormoran Sinus BR 3Pi 4000* Freilaufrolle....

Bis bald


----------



## Kristian98 (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*

Kaufe mir auch bald 2 Freillaufrollen, wie es mir CarpMv geraten hat #6

Die von Okuma (Proforce), hoffe keinen Fehlkauf zu machen :m


----------



## Carp-MV (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*



> Kaufe mir auch bald 2 Freillaufrollen, wie es mir CarpMv geraten hat #6
> 
> Die von Okuma (Proforce), hoffe keinen Fehlkauf zu machen :m



Ganz sicher nicht... ;-)


----------



## Strahleman (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*

Habe die von dir ausgesuchte Cormoran Sinus BR 3Pi als 3500er Version seit letzten Jahr. Bis jetzt hatte ich keine Probleme und finde sie für den Preis wirklich gut. Hat zwar meistens nur Satzkarpfen aushalten müssen, aber hat auch bei nem kleinen Waller (~ 70cm) nicht schlapp gemacht. Für's Allround-Angeln ohne Ansprüche auf 20-Pfünder würde ich sie mir sofort wieder kaufen


----------



## Olav (5. März 2013)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*

suche eine gute und günstige geflochtene Schnurr! 
Freue mich auf Infos!
LG,
Olav


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (5. März 2013)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*

Power Pro #6


----------



## Perch-Noob (5. März 2013)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*

Power Pro ist derzeit günstig zu kriegen & ist wirklich top. Es gibt sicher günstigere aber die ist im Preisleistungsverhältnis wirklich klasse.


----------



## nureinangler (6. März 2013)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*

Hmm also das günstigste was ich jetzt gefunden habe waren 18€ für 130m.
Für einen Euro mehr gibts auch die Giga-Pro von Gigafish, und diese find ich soweit ziemlich klasse bis auf eine Kleinigkeit.
Sie ist nach 10 Stunden nahezu ununterbrochener Spinnfischerei deutlich blasser geworden, von der Farbe her.
Abriebfest ist sie definitiv, kein Vergleich zur vorherigen Nanofil.
Nach den 10 Stunden konnte ich nichts sehen was auf Abrieb hindeutete.

Kann ich aber trotzdem soweit empfehlen zu dem Preis, bei gigafish haben die mittlerweile noch eine neuere Schnur die Gigatec, zu der kann ich aber nix sagen.

PS. habe die dicke der Schnur mal mit einem Präzisionsmesser überprüft, heraus kam 0.10245mm bei 0.10mm die angegeben werden, wie es sich nach dem Angeln verhält kann ich nicht sagen(ob sie wasser aufnimmt oder nicht).
Sie scheint soweit auch sehr rund geflochten zu sein, könnte sie mir auch mal unterm Mikroskop genauer anschauen, wenn es die Zeit hergibt.

Subjektiv lässt sie sich aber deutlich besser auswerfen als die Nanofil.

Daher eine klare Empfehlung meinerseits.

http://www.gigafish.de/product_info.php?products_id=1108


Schöne Grüße!#h


----------



## allegoric (6. März 2013)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*

Nach wie vor *Spro Passion Angelrolle* ,egal welche Ausführung:
-sehr leicht (Plastikgehäuse). 
-sehr hohe Bremswirkung für diesen Preis
-gute, gleichmäßige Schnurverlegung auch bei Geflochtenen
-für 35€ extrem günstig und macht für eine Plasterolle einen wertigen Eindruck.

Ich nutze die Rolle für's Flussfischen und zum Dorschangeln in der Ostsee als 10300er Variante. Den Meterdorsch hat se locker ausgedrillt. Dadurch, dass man jederzeit Ersatzspulen und Kurbeln von Redarc, Bluearc, blackarc nehmen kann, ist die sehr sehr gut geeignet und langlebig.

Salzwasserprobleme hatte ich noch nicht und gereinigt habe ich sie in den letzten 3 Jahren auch nicht. Hält also, auch mit dem bereits eingstopften Öl.


----------



## nureinangler (6. März 2013)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*

Da könnt man dann eventuell auch noch die Penn Slammer 260 ins Spiel bringen.

Ist Grundsolide und hat ein Ganzmetallkörper und kostet momentan 54€ in der Bucht und bei der Angel-Domäne.
Ab und an gibts die Teilweise schon für 45€ im Angebot zu kaufen, also Augen auf!
Gibt in der Preisklasse kaum Rollen die so viel Abkönnen wie eine Penn Slammer.

Nur so eine Empfehlung meinerseits 

Schöne Grüße!


----------



## Carp-MV (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*

Hallo,
hier ein paar Infos zu der Cormoran Black Master Telerute 40-80gr und der Cormoran Sinus BR 3Pi 4000. Diesmal leider ohne Bilder....


Cormoran Black Master Telerute 40-80gr
http://www.ebay.de/itm/CORMORAN-BLACK-MASTER-TELE-80-3-00m-40-80g-Spinrute-Raubfischrute-Teleskoprute-/200836971421

Eine sehr schlanke und leichte Rute mit einer schönen Aktion und einer super kurzen Transportlänge von gerade mal 63cm zeichnen diese Rute aus. Sie ist äußerst Robust und gut verarbeitet. Hier gibt es eigentlich nicht viel zusagen. Wer ein Fan von Teleruten ist und vielleicht lieber mal gerne was schlankes haben will sollte hier zugreifen. Sehr gute Grundrute und ihr Einsatzbereich ist vielseitig, sogar schwere Waagler um die 10gr lassen sich gut werfen mit dieser Rute. Ich mag sie und benutze sie sehr gerne und konnte bisher erfolgreich einige schöne Fische landen, sie macht einfach Spaß.

Fazit: Preis gerechtfertigt und Empfehlenswert!

Cormoran Sinus BR 3Pi 4000:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Cormoran-Freilaufrolle-SINUS-BR-3Pi-4000-195m-0-28mm-/250714462564

Sie ist eine taugliche Rolle und die Verarbeitung ist akzeptabel. Für den gelegentlichen Angler sicherlich auch ausreichend aber ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen für knappe 30€ ist sie defenitiv zu teuer! Warum? Ganz einfach, es gibt fürs gleiche Geld schon eine Okuma Proforce und die ist von der Wertigkeit, Bremse und auch Freilauf eine ganz andere Liga. Da prallen in der gleichen Preisklasse zwei Welten aufeinander. Daher kann ich sagen, ja die Cormoran Rolle funktioniert aber so Robust und Langlebig wie die Okuma Porforce ist sie keineswegs. 

Fazit: Nur bedingt empfehlenswert. Wer nur 30€ für eine Freilaufrolle ausgeben will und kann, sollte defenitiv die Proforce nehmen und wird am Ende nicht enttäuscht. Es gibt bisher keine Freilaufrolle in meinen Augen die da mithalten kann in dieser Preisklasse. 

In den nächsten Wochen werde ich wieder eine weitere Rute und Rolle vorstellen und meine Meinung darüber schreiben. Ich wünsche mir auch von euch wie immer weitere Tipps und Erfahrungen..


----------



## Carp-MV (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,
nun stelle ich euch wie versprochen eine weitere Rute und Rolle vor. Beide wurde von mir in den letzten 24 Stunden hart rangenommen und haben sich super bewährt. Diese Combo musste insgesamt 5 Brassen zwischen 3 bis 7 Pfund bewältigen und einen 8 Pfund Spiegler an Land ziehen. Dafür hatte ich 0,20er Hauptschnur und ein 0,18er Vorfach benutzt. Ich kann gleich Vorweg sagen das diese Rutte und Rolle diese Aufgabe bestens bestanden hat. So und nun zu den Geräten!

*Cormoran Profiline Match*
http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...cormoran-profiline-match-angelrute/detail.jsf

Diese Matchrute gibt es ab 27,99€ ist dreiteilig und ist für diesen Preis Robust verarbeitet und liegt angenehm in der Hand. Auch bei größeren Friedfischen macht sie keine Probleme und ich muss sagen das keiner dieser Fänge die ich oben aufgezählt habe sie auch nur annähernd an ihre Grenzen gebracht hat. Wie immer muss ich feststellen das Cormoran was Ruten betrifft, es versteht ordentliche Qualität zum kleinen Preis zu liefern. Dies kann man von den Rollen ja oft leider nicht behaupten. Fazit: Preis&Leistung gut!









*
Daiwa Sweepfire Rollen*
http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...rollen/daiwa-sweepfire-angelrollen/detail.jsf

Diese Rolle gibt es derzeit schon ab 16€ und ich hatte mir auch wenn Daiwa draufsteht eigentlich wenig versprochen. Um so mehr war ich überrascht als ich sie auspackte und sie die letzten 24 Stunden ordentlich arbeiten musste. Sie wirkt natürlich nicht so hochwertig wie eine 100€ Rolle aber ist durchaus Robust und ordentlich verarbeitet. Die Bremse arbeitet sauber und der Lauf ist angenehm weich. Damit geht jeder Drill ordentlich von der Hand, auch bei größeren Kampfstarken Friedfischen. Für junge Anfänger oder Angler mit kleiner Brieftasche wirklich eine Überlegung wert. 
Fazit: Preis&Leistung sehr gut!









Gruß euer Carp-MV


----------



## Perch-Noob (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*

Immer wieder informativ deine Berichte @ Carp-MV.


----------



## Carp-MV (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*



> Immer wieder informativ deine Berichte @ Carp-MV.


Danke schön! Ich geb einfach Mühe auch wenn es sicherlich so einige User gibt hier die solche Geräte vielleicht noch besser und ausführlicher beschreiben könnten. ;-)


----------



## Carp-MV (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*

Hallo und einen schönen Sonntag gewünscht!

Hier habe ich noch ein kleines aber nicht unwichtiges Teil einer Angelausrüstung. Die Kopflampe, für die Nachtangler unter uns eines der wichtigsten Ausrüstungen neben der Angel selbst. Immerhin lässt es sich blind nicht gut Fischen. 

*Dreamtackle Kopflampe (ME8)*
http://www.gerlinger.de/kopflampen/306/dreamtackle+kopflampe_2+weisse+und+1+rote+led_+_me8_/89560/

Diese Kopflampe gibt es derzeit für schlappe 7,95€ und biete dem Angler 2 weiße LEDs und eine 1 rote LED. Sie ist angenehm zu tragen da sie sehr leicht ist und ist natürlich verstellbar. Die weißen LEDs haben eine gute Leuchtkraft und sind völlig ausreichend in der Nacht, damit lässt sich gut arbeiten. Aber die rote LED ist mir persönlich etwas zu schwach auf der Brust. Ja man kann zwar was sehen im dunkeln aber es fordert mehr Konzentration als ich dachte, ich muss aber dazu sagen es ist meine erste Kopflampe mit einer roten LED. Vielleicht ist es ja einfach so und ich weiß es nur nicht besser und muss mich erst daran gewöhnen. 
Die Qualität ist für knappe 8€ wirklich akzeptabel und für den gelegentlichen Angler der vielleicht 1-2 mal im Monat loszieht ausreichend. Wasserfest ist sie auch, ich stand jedenfalls teils stundenlang im strömenden Regen und die Dichtungen der Kopflampe hielten.
Für die richtigen Wasserratten die eigentlich fast regelmäßig losgehen würde ich dann doch eine Qualitätsstufe höher gehen um die Funktion auch auf Dauer zu gewährleisten.

Fazit: Preis & Leistung gut!










Gruß euer Carp-MV


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*

Das ist übrigens ein Nachbau oder Restposten der ganz frühen Energizer Lampe. Hab ich lange benutzt und war immer zufriedden. Die rote LED entfaltet erst ihre Wirkung wenn die Adaption des Auges stattgefunden hat, dann ist sie eigentlich ausreichend.

http://www.reichelt.de/?ARTICLE=49399&PROVID=2257&wt_mc=amc136152448016369&ref=adwords_pla&&gclid=COaHppX5-bcCFSXMtAoddV4AIw


----------



## Perch-Noob (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*

Klasse, Lampe ist bestellt. Somit hab ich wenigstens eine Zweitlampe für´s andere Auto.


----------



## sascha03 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*

Hallo!
Ich finde die Grundrute DAM Onliner WG100g 300cm sehr gut. Vor ca.3Monaten bei Askari für 10,90! Hat immerhin 3 kleine Störe von 75cm ausgehalten. Ich habe mit ihr schon 3 Rollen auprobiert von 1000er Mitchell bis Penny "Billig" 3000er Freilauf, alle passen. Gerade mit der "Billig"-Rolle habe ich die Störe gedrillt. Die Rolle ist sehr wackelig und die beiden Spulen sind leicht anders gefertigt. Das sind auch meine einzigen Spulen, bei denen etwas rappelt wenn ich sie bewege.


Grüsse
Sascha!#h


----------



## Wurmknoter (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*

Hallo,
danke für diesen Thread. Endlich kann ich mich als Lidl Angelgerätekäufer Outen ohne gleich belächelt zu werden.:vik:

Also ich habe mir mal die Rollen und so eine Zubehörbox gekauft. Also bis jetzt läuft die Rolle und die Sachen aus der Box haben auch ihren Zweck erfüllt.:m


----------



## Carp-MV (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*

Wieder mal was neues von mir.....

Ich habe vor einiger Zeit mein riesen Karpfenkescher von Mosella verkauft weil er mir einfach zu groß war. Ein super Kescher aber wann fängt man schon solche Monster das dieser wirklich nötig ist. Da ich ja eher der Allroundangler geworden bin in den letzten 2 Jahren war ich als vor einiger Zeit auf der Suche nach einen vernünftigen Unterfangkescher. Welcher es ist? Das seht ihr jetzt...
*
Balzer Allroundkescher:*
http://www.gerlinger.de/Unterfangke...oundkescher_2_teilig_Buegelgroesse_75cm/41973

Ich habe diesen Kescher selbst für 24,99€ im örtlichen Laden gekauft und hab mir bestimmt gefühlte 20 Kescher angeschaut und befummelt. Am Ende ist es dieser geworden mit einer Bügelgröße von 75cm was ich als gute Allroundgröße empfinde für mich. Das Netz ist gut verarbeitet, ebenso die Stange die wirklich Stabil ist und was mir ganz wichtig war, ein robuster Gelenkkopf und all das bietet dieser Kescher. Ich bin zufrieden und kann diesen Kescher absolut empfehlen.
*
Fazit: Preis & Leistung gut!*


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*

Will ich auch mal ein paar meiner günstigen, aber tauglichen Sachen anpreisen:

Die Hausmarke von Bode kann ich in Sachen Ruten absolut empfehlen.
*E.F.T.*

Rute: Eft Saga Hero Feeder WG bis 100g (Ich würde bis 80g sagen)
Preis: 21,99€
Fazit: Wer in das feedern einsteigen möchte und nicht über 60g Körbe werfen will sollte diese Rute probieren. Ich fische auch 100g Bleie in der Strömung, aber dafür ist sie doch ein wenig zu weich.
*KAUFEN!
*
Rute: E.F.T Aalpicker 2,70m Wg 40-80 g (leider nicht mehr im Verkauf)
Preis: damals 22,99€
Fazit: Ich habe diese Rute all meinen Kumpels die das Angeln angefangen haben in die Hand gedrückt und die sind alle bis jetzt, genau wie ich, hochzufrieden. Wir nutzen die Stöcke zum Posenangeln, Spinnen, Grundangeln, Aalangeln, also quasi für alles.
Mit dieser Rute habe ich schon 100g Bleie in die Elbe gedonnert, aber dabei wurden sie schon sehr weich in der Aktion, aber sie haben überlebt  .

Rollen:
OKUMA LONGBOW 30 (Freilaufrolle mit 150m-0,25mm Fassungsvermögen:
Preis: um 50€
Fazit: Wer eine solide und zuverlässige Rolle zum Angeln auf Zander oder Hecht mit Köderfisch und Freilauf haben möchte sollte diese Rolle sein eigen nennen 
Wenn man auf Karpfen gehen möchte sollte man allerdings eines der größeren Modelle wählen, aber auch da hat man eine TOP Qualität!
*KAUFEN!*


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*

Elektronischer Bissanzeiger für sehr sehr kleines Geld!

DAM Bissanzeiger Blue Motion
Preis: 9,99€
Fazit: Bisher habe ich wirklich JEDEN Biss mitbekommen und die Dinger haben auch schon etliche male Dauerregen überlebt ohne Mucken zu machen.
Der Batterieverbrauch ist auch vollkommen okay und die Verarbeitung ist für meine Angelei auf Zander mit eingehängtem Knicklicht an einer Büroklammer vollkommen zufriedenstellend.
*KAUFEN!*


----------



## jackdaniels66909 (1. August 2013)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*

Hi,

ich kann die EFT Saga Tele als günstige/ billige Reiserute nur empfehlen: habe meine 2,4m 40-80 für 17€ gekauft und sie damals direkt mit nach Schottland genommen (dank RyanAir muss man da mit Gepäck ja echt schauen)

Als Rolle kann ich persönlich uneingeschränkt die Shimano Exage empfehlen (die normale...nicht dieses aufgehübschte P4-Konzept). Die Rolle gibt es teilweise für unter 50€..meine begleitet mich seit ca. 5 Jahren ohne Probleme

LG
Dennis


----------



## sascha03 (1. August 2013)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*

Hallo!
Ich finde die Friedfischbox von Penny gut. Nur 9,90. Das ist zwar "Billigkram" aber er funktioniert. Wenn man die langen Enden der Rigboards einschneidet passen mehr Vorfächer drauf. Ich hab mal mit billigkram aus dem Internet verglichen und da spart man ca 20 Euro bei gleicher Qualität. Nur die Vorfachstärke bei den Angelhaken finde ich etwas dick.

Grüsse
Sascha!#6


----------



## Carp-MV (13. August 2013)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,
ich habe heute auch mal wieder was zum Vorstellen. Es sind drei Rollen, davon 2 Freilauf und eine Frontbremsrolle. Wieder mal bewegen wir uns im 50€ Bereich mal etwas drüber mal etwas darunter.....

*Sänger Crimson VS 3000 Rolle*
http://http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/Saenger-Crimson-VS-3000-Rolle-mit-Ersatzspule_p23283_x2.htm

Diese bekommt man im Schnitt für um die 40€ im Netz. Meine war ein Ladenkauf und hat 39€ gekostet. Angrabbeln und begutachten und ein paar nette Worte inklusive.  Die ersten härtetest hat sie mittlerweile überstanden und einige Karpfen bis 10Pfund erfolgreich gedrillt. Ich bin eigentlich sehr begeistert und kann keine Schwächen feststellen. Guter Lauf eine klasse Bremse und eine ordentliche Verarbeitung zeichnen diese Rolle aus. Sie macht defenitiv Spaß und hat nebenbei eine tolle Schnurverlegung. *Fazit:* Kaufpreis & Leistung absolut Top!






*Shimano ST 2500FA*
http://http://www.angelplatz.de/details.php?p_id=ro0036&category_path=0_3860_3864&referer=froogle

Für ca. 50€ zu haben und da ich ja ein Geizkragen bin aber doch mal was von Shimano wollte ist es diese geworden. Ich war der Meinung eine Plastikspule für soviel Öcken? Das ist doch Abzocke! Tja da lag ich etwas daneben....
Die fühlt sich wertig an wie ein gut ausgestatteter Audi und deswegen schimpfen wir sie immer nur Audi Rolle. :m
Auch diese musste so einigen Karpfen bis 10 Pfund standhalten und hat dies locker und ohne kratzen am Limit gepackt. Top Lauf, seidenweicher Freilauf und eine gut zupackende und fein dosierbare Bremse bekommt man hier. Ich fühle mich Pudelwohl mit ihr und die Plastikspule? Haaa die stört mich kein Stück!
*Fazit:* Preis OK & Leistung gut!






*Spro Hardliner LCS Pro 1020*
http://http://www.angelplatz.de/details.php?category_path=0_3860_3864&p_name=Spro_Hardliner_LCS_Pro_1020__9_1BB__A_Aspool_Freilaufrolle

Wieder mal eine Rolle im 50€ Bereich. Sie wirkt wirklich wertig und ich hatte mich sehr auf diese gefreut bin aber etwas entäuscht. Der Freilauf nicht ganz so sauber und bei der Bremse das gleiche. Allgemeiner Lauf ist akzeptabel und sie funktioniert und hat ebenfalls einige ordentlich Brassen bis 7Pfund gepackt und zeigt keine Anzeichen von Müdigkeit. Im ganzen eine durchschnitts Rolle die eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht ist aber für den Preis einfach zu teuer.
*Fazit: *Preis nicht gut & Leistung Ok!







Ich hoffe es hat euch wieder gefallen und demnächst hab ich auch wieder mal ein paar Ruten für euch die ich Vorstelle. Bis zum nächsten mal....euer Carp-MV :g


----------



## Carp-MV (18. August 2013)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*

Hallo Leute! #h
An diesen schönen Sonntag dachte ich mir stelle ich doch noch mal ein Gerät vor. Diesmal wieder ein Bissanzeiger. Nachdem ich mit dem Blue Motion von DAM doch recht gute Erfahrung gemacht habe aber diese vor einiger Zeit verkauft hatte musste was neues her. Ich bin eigentlich nicht sehr anspruchsvoll was Bissanzeiger betrifft da sie in meinen Fall nur ein Notsignal sind falls mir im falschen Moment die Augen doch mal zufallen. Ich fische ja seid einiger Zeit nur noch mit Knicklicht-Waagler und leichten Geschirr auf die allseits geliebten Rüssler. 
Daher sind meine Anforderungen eher klein an so einen Bissanzeiger. Wasserdicht muss er sein falls es doch mal regnet und eben einfach funktionieren. 

*Cormoran PRO CARP S-3000 Bissanzeiger*
http://http://www.angel-discount24.de/cormoran-pro-carp-s-3000-bissanzeiger-grun.html

-wassergeschützt.
-LED 
-Einstellbare Lautstärke
-Einstellbare Tonhöhe
-LED-Licht als Bissintervall-Anzeige / Nachleuchten
-Mit rutenschonender Gummiauflage
-Anschluss für Sounderbox

Die Vorstellung passt gerade ganz gut da ich sie selbst vor einiger Zeit 3 Stück für jeweils 10€ im örtlichen Angelladen gekauft hatte und doch überrascht war das selbst Askari fette 22,99€ verlangt, was ich für diese Bissanzeiger dann doch als zu teuer empfinde. 
Jetzt aber hat man ihn für 9,95€ wie oben im Link zu sehen als Angebot was ich doch als fairen Preis nennen kann. 
Ich kann ihn nur mit dem Dam Blue Motion vergleichen und hier kann man sagen er kann mithalten. Starker Regen scheint kein Problem zu sein bei meinen Geräten denn sie machen es reibungslos mit. Die Lautstärke ist mehr als ausreichend und da wird man auch ohne Probleme von wach. Das Gehäuse ist realtiv Robust aber hier gefiel mir der Blue Motion von Dam ein tick besser. Die Qualität ist entsprechend des Preises von 10€ absolut in Ordnung aber 20€ und mehr wäre er mir nicht Wert. Wie immer ist das meine persönliche Meinung! ;-)
*Fazit:* Preis & Leistung in Ordnung (nehme die 10€ für die Bewertung)


----------



## Carp-MV (18. August 2013)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*

Sooo und noch was neues für euch..... ;-)
Diesmal die Rute meiner Freundin die als Spinrute auf Hecht und nebenbei auch für das Fischen mit Waagler auf Rüssler herhalten muss. Eigentlich dafür nicht gerade Optimal aber ich kann gleich vorweg sagen das es erstaunlicher Weise ganz gut klappt. 
Klar kann sie dank weniger Aufladung durch die Länge nicht so weit Auswerfen wie ich mit meinen Daiwa Procaster 330cm 10-35g Ruten, aber es reicht aus und sie fängt erfolgreich Fische egal ob Karpfen oder Hecht.

*Cormoran Black Master Spinning 270cm , 10-40g*
http://http://www.angelplatz.de/details.php?p_id=ac0315&category_path=0_3868_3874&referer=psmido

Ich habe sie im örtlichen Laden gekauft für schlappe 39€. Im Weltnetz ist sie teils schon etwas günstiger zu haben aber durch den Versand denke ich mal das er Preis im Laden absolut in Ordnung geht. Beeinflusst durch die gute Erfahrung der Tele Version der Black Master Serie die wir haben musste mein Schatz nicht lange überlegen. 
Obwohl sie trotzdem ausführlich einiges an Ruten begutachtete und das Budget sogar ausnahmsweise bei 100€ für die Rute lag. Was tut man nicht alles für seine geliebte Frau.^^
Am Ende ist es aber diese geworden wie ihr seht und sie hat es nicht bereut. Ich kann es nur mit ihren Worten wiedergeben. Guter Kontakt zum Köder und gute Bisserkennung trotz Monofiler Schnur und eine gute Verarbeitung  gemessen am Preis zeichen diese Rute aus.
Die Rute musste auch schon zwei 10Pfund Spiegler überstehen die sich heftig gewehrt haben und das ohne Nörgeln und man kann sagen das sie nicht an ihre Grenzen dabei kam. 
Wieder einmal musste ich feststellen das Cormoran es schafft gute Ruten zu bauen aber bei Rollen...ach lassen wir das.^^

*Fazit:* Hier bekommt ihr eine schicke, sehr schlanke und leichte Spinrute mit ordentlichen Rückrat zum guten Kurs. Preis & Leistung wirklich gut!


----------



## Getmore (4. September 2013)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*

Hier mal eine gute und vorallem sehr günstige Spinnrute die ich speziell an einem Bach benutze - Die I-Cor Trout and Perch von Cormoran mit 2-15 wg für schlappe 10-15 €! (Mit der konnte ich schon einige Kapitale Forellen und nen 10 Pfund Karpfen landen.)

Und hier ein Wobbler fürs kleine Geld der an unsrem Naturbach sehr fängig ist - Spro Crancy Minnow 5,5 cm Model: Green Perch für schlappe 2,50 €


----------



## sascha03 (16. September 2013)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*

Hallo!
Ich finde diesen Erfahrungsthread  echt toll! Am Wochenende war ich mit einer "Billigausrüstung" an meinem Vereinsgewässer in den Niederlanden. Für Anfänger echt super und günstig (2 Euro Tageskarte für Kinder 4 Euro für Erwachsene). Den Bericht mit Bildern (BUNT!BUNT!) reiche ich am nächsten Sonntag nach. Leider habe ich meine Kamera bei meinen Eltern vergessen sonst würde ich jetzt loslegen. So toll wie Carp-MV wird es wohl nicht, aber ich denke dieser Thread soll nicht einschlafen. Bei der Ausrüstung muss man immer bedenken was man will. Gerade junge Angler haben oft nicht das Geld für eine 300 Euro-Ausrüstung. Wenn man weiss wohin die Reise geht kann man immer noch mehr investieren. Wenn Eltern und Verwadte dan sehen , dass es eine tolle Beschäftigung ist, spendieren die sicher auch mehr.
Grüsse
Sascha!#h#h|jump:


----------



## Sammael (21. September 2013)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*

moin!
ich werde bestimmt gleich gesteinigt, aber ich möchte mich mal zu meinem Glückskauf aus einem Supermarkt äußern.
Der Kescher:

http://www.lidl.de/media/product/0/0/4/2/9/5/7/crivit-unterfangkescher-regular.jpg

hat mir echt schon sehr gute Dienste geleistet.

Habe mir das Ding vor ca 5 Jahren während meiner Ausbildungszeit gekauft und schon schöne Karpfen um die 15 Pfund, mittelstarke Hechte und Zander, größere Aale und ettliches an Brassen zwischen 40 und 60 cm gekäschert.
Wenn man weiß, wie man mit so einem Ding umzugehen hat und es pfleglich behandelt, funktioniert es ganz gut!

Der Käscher Klappt immernoch einwandfrei, keine ausgerissenen Maschen durch Harken die im Netz Hingen, Das Material ist Robust und noch nicht spröde.

Für Einsteiger und Leute mit kleinem Geldbeutel nicht zu verachten!

Freundliche Grüße
Kalle


----------



## RedHead (22. September 2013)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*

der Lidl-Kescher und die Lidl-Angeltasche sind gute Sachen für wenig Geld, die ich seit Jahren immer noch im Gebrauch habe #6

vorletztes Wochenende habe ich Knicklichter, die ich so vor vier Jahren auch bei Lidl gekauft habe, gefunden und angeknickt - sie hielten immer noch eine gute Nacht durch (aber Vorsicht, werden manchmal undicht!)


----------



## Sammael (22. September 2013)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*

und gestern habe ich festgestellt, dass mein kescher langsam ausgetauscht werden muss^^^^


----------



## sascha03 (23. September 2013)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*

Hallo!
Am 15.09.13 war iich mit einer absoluten Billigausrüstung zum angeln gefahren.Der Rucksack war von Völk und ein Werbegeschenk bei einer Tankstelle so 2003.Posen und Zubehör (ausser Haken) Von Penny/Norma "Angelboxen Friedfisch" für 9,90 Euro oder im abverkauf für 5 Euro.Der Kescher ist von Norma 2012 für 5 Euro. Die Abhakmatte von Perca/Askari für 9,90.Eine Rute habe ich zusammen im Angelladen gekauft (mit "Beratung").Die andere habe ich im Internet und die Rolle bei Penny gekauft.
Fischi 1 164.jpg
[
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
ATTACH]208819[/ATTACH]
Eigentlich wollte ich nur die bebleiung der von mir vormontierten Monntage testen, aber sofort kam ein Biss. Es war eine Rotfeder von 16cm.Das war ein guter Start der Paladinrute um 7:45.5 Minuten später biss ein 18cm Brassen an meiner DAM Onliner "Standartrute". Ich fing noch kleine Alande und Barsche. Interessant war noch ein 70cn Stör an der Paladin "Billigrute".
Im nächsren Text gehe ich genauer auf Rute und Rolle ein


----------



## Killerschnauze (24. September 2013)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*

Okuma Powerliner PL-865 rattert!

So viel zu relativ günstigem Equipment.
Bleibt nur noch zu hoffen, dass die umgetauschten Rollen länger halten.

mfg
Martin


----------



## sascha03 (30. September 2013)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*



	

		
			
		

		
	
Hallo!
Ich kann die DAM Onliner Tele 100 300cm nur empfehlen. Sie hat schon einiges mit gemacht und ist immer noch eine meiner Standartruten. Ob kleine oder grosse Rollen, alles hat funktioniert. Ich habe einige Störe bis 75cm gedrillt ohne Probleme.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Für 10,99 Euro echt super!

Grüsse
Sascha!#h


----------



## sascha03 (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*

Hallo!
Hier die Paladin Forelle/Barschrute 300cm.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Sie hat zwischen 10 und 20 Euro gekostet(hat mein Vater zusammen mit einer Select Carp 30 für zusammen29,90 Euro gekauft,für meine Tocher sein Enkel).
Sie ist leicht und hat einem 72cm Stör standgehalten,aber wohl nur deshalb,weil die Bremse richtig eingestellt war.Sie soll ja auch Forellen und Barsche fangen.Ich setze sie momentan als Friedfisch-/Posenrute,mit erfolg,ein.Aber auch einen schönen Barsch von 27cm hatte ich dran.Für Anfänger,die Weissfische und kleine Barsche fangen wollen,sehr gut geeignet.Die Kombination,die uns (meinem Vater und mir) im "Fachhandel" empfohlen wurde,habe ich leider aufgeben müssen.Die Rolle ist einfach Mi...Jetzt angle ich mit einer anderen Rolle,aber dazu später mehr.
Grüsse
Sascha!#h


----------



## sascha03 (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*

Hallo!
Und jetzt mal was negatives.
Die Rolle,Selection Carp 4000,die uns im Fachhandel empfohlen wurde.Sie kostete zwischen 10 und 20 Euro.
Leider besitzt sie nur eine Spule und die ist aus Plastik.Schon am zweiten Angeltag löste sich die Gummiummantelung der Heckbremse.Bei einem Angelfreund in Ungarn verabschiedete sich die Rücklaufsperre nach ca. 3 Wochen.Er hat jetzt quasi einen ungewollten permanenten Freilauf.
Leider nicht zu empfehlen.


	

		
			
		

		
	
#h


----------



## dax (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*

Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen, die Finger von Discounterware zu lassen!
Mir sind schon Haken gebrochen, aufgebogen usw.
Das negativste war, was ich mit einem Stahlvorfach (angeblich 12kg)  erlebt habe.
Da ist mir der Wirbel des Vorfachs beim werfen gebrochen und mein 17er Zalt in den Tiefen des See's verschwunden!!

Es gibt immer überall Angebote, da kann man so viel sparen, dass es schon fast kaum lohnt Discounterware zu holen. Bei Kleinteilen setze ich seit dem sowieso nur noch auf Markenware!


----------



## Carp-MV (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*



> Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen, die Finger von Discounterware zu lassen!
> Mir sind schon Haken gebrochen, aufgebogen usw.
> Das negativste war, was ich mit einem Stahlvorfach (angeblich 12kg) erlebt habe.
> Da ist mir der Wirbel des Vorfachs beim werfen gebrochen und mein 17er Zalt in den Tiefen des See's verschwunden!!
> ...



Das kann aber nicht Pauschal so stehen lassen und genau dafür ist dieser Thread ja da. ;-)


----------



## Allrounder27 (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*



dax schrieb:


> Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen, die Finger von Discounterware zu lassen!
> Mir sind schon Haken gebrochen, aufgebogen usw.
> Das negativste war, was ich mit einem Stahlvorfach (angeblich 12kg)  erlebt habe.
> Da ist mir der Wirbel des Vorfachs beim werfen gebrochen und mein 17er Zalt in den Tiefen des See's verschwunden!!



Und genau deswegen bin ich ein absoluter Gegner, beim "Endgame" zu sparen. Denn eine Ersparnis von wenigen Euro hat schon einige Angler viel Geld gekostet und einige Fische unnötig verangelt. Letztens hatte ich an der Küste auch einen, der mit seiner super günstigen Schnur fischte. In der Zeit wo ich da war hatte er für 20 Euro Wobbler beim Wurf abgerissen. Noch fragen?

Sparen ok, aber wenn eine gewisse Preisklasse unterschritten ist gibt es einfach nur Müll und das wird dann doppelt und dreifach so teuer.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Und genau deswegen bin ich ein absoluter Gegner, beim "Endgame" zu sparen. Denn eine Ersparnis von wenigen Euro hat schon einige Angler viel Geld gekostet und einige Fische unnötig verangelt. Letztens hatte ich an der Küste auch einen, der mit seiner super günstigen Schnur fischte. In der Zeit wo ich da war hatte er für 20 Euro Wobbler beim Wurf abgerissen. Noch fragen?
> 
> Sparen ok, aber wenn eine gewisse Preisklasse unterschritten ist gibt es einfach nur Müll und das wird dann doppelt und dreifach so teuer.


Da bin ich ganz Deiner Meinung! 
Wenn jemand mit ner günstigen (nicht billig) Rute/Rolle Kombi fischen möchte oder muss ist das seine Sache, aber bei der Schnur und den Kleinteilen MUSS ein gewisses Maß an Qualität einfach sein!! Nix ist ärgerlicher für den Angler (und auch den Fisch) wenn wegen mangelnder Qualität die Schnur reißt oder Wirbel/Haken/Sprengring brechen.


----------



## Purist (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Wenn jemand mit ner günstigen (nicht billig) Rute/Rolle Kombi fischen möchte oder muss ist das seine Sache, aber bei der Schnur und den Kleinteilen MUSS ein gewisses Maß an Qualität einfach sein!!



Du bekommst auch günstig (um nicht zu sagen spottbillig) gute Qualität. Sprengringe für 5-7 Cent, Drillinge für unter 20 Cent, Wirbel für 7 Cent, Snaps für 10-20 Cent (Angebote  ) reichen völlig, natürlich keine Supermarktware sondern im Fachhandel übliche Markenware, die man auch ruhig selbst vorab per Federwaage auf Stabilität testen sollte. 
Bei dem Zeug müssen nirgends japanische Schriftzeichen drauf stehen um in Ordnung zu sein. 

Bei Schnur helfen nur Selbsttests jeder neu gekauften Spule (wieder mit Waage oder Gewichten) und regelmäßiges abschneiden der ersten paar Meter, gerade beim Spinnangeln ist das unerlässlich. 

Stahl kaufe ich nur von einer Firma und gebe gerne 6€ für 15m davon aus. Wer Fertigvorfächer nutzt, und die noch nicht einmal testet, dem kann man auch nicht mehr helfen.


----------



## Carp-MV (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*






*DAM Super Natural 40 Steckrute (3.00m / 20-40g)*
Hergestellt aus TNC24 Carbon Blanks mit SIC-Ringen, Edelstahlrollenhaltern, Korkgriff und Alu-Abschlusskappen. Ich habe sie im örtlichen Fachhandel gekauft für 49€ und ihr Einsatzzweck ist bei mir das Fischen auf kleine bis mittlere Karpfen per Laufpose und Haarvorfach. Die Rute ist recht schlank, hat eine sehr schöne Aktion, ist ziemlich robust und keineswegs schwabbelig. 
Das Handling ist für eine Rute unter 50€ also wirklich in Ordnung. Die Qualität ist gut, alles sauber verarbeitet und zumindest bei meiner finden sich keine optischen Mängel. Die Rute kann ich also für die mittlere bis schwere Posenangelei empfehlen.

*Quantum Axil 50 Frontbremsrolle*
Sie bietet ein Schnurfassungsvermögen von maximal 200m/0.35mm. Desweiteren ist sie zum Beispiel Ausgestattet mit 3 Kugel und 1 Nadellager, Aluspule, Mehrscheiben-Frontbremssystem. Preislich weit unter 50€, in meinem Fall waren es 24,90€ und ich muss sagen das ist sie absolut Wert.
Die Verarbeitung ist ordentlich mit einem guten Lauf und einer sauber funktionierende Bremse. Auch unter Belastung im Drill macht sie eine robuste Figur. Es gibt sicherlich bessere Rollen aber wenn man den niedrigen Preis bedenkt ist das schon eine feine Rolle. Obwohl ich immer noch der Meinung bin das man lieber 3-4€ mehr ausgeben sollte und die Okuma Proforce kauft. Bei Rollen bis 50€ bleibt sie immer noch der Sieger. Fazit: Die Quantum erfüllt ihre Aufgabe und ja doch ich kann sie ebenfalls empfehlen. 


MFG euer Carp-MV |wavey:


----------



## americanpittbull (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: (Erfahrungsthread) Angelausrüstung für den schmalen Taler*

Also ich kann nur beifügen was schon hier steht:

Rute Shimano Vengeance Shad, top Stöckchen für wenig Geld. 

und Spro Passion Rolle. Habe zwar die XTR aber die dürften sich nicht viel nehmen. Leider ist mittlerweile fAst alles teurer als 50€ geworden in diesem Thread. Wollte für meine neue Browning Ambition Feeder eine günstige Rolle suchen... mal sehen.


----------

